# vivid-sources

## fallow

hej  :Smile: 

jak mowilismy na ircu , mozna by tez bylo robic vivid`a ktory nie bedzie oparty na stabilnym kernelu tylko na rc a czasami na mm.

na pierwszy strzal pomyslalem o 2.6.9-rc3 z wybrana czescia mm i ck.

glowne rzeczy to : 

 * bk5, Staircase8.C z range,batch,iso ,fbsplash

 * vesa_rrc lub tng do wyboru w USE ,kilka bk(alsa,ntfs...)

 * cfq2 i switchable_and_modular_io_schedulers patch

 * troszke fixow z mm tych performance i tych czysto latajacych bugi.

 * support i fixy dla pakietowego zapisu cd/dvd rw.

dostepne USE dla vesy rrc lub tng: USE="vesa_rrc" lub "vesa_tng"

dokladny opis co robi dany patch ( z naglowkow samych patchow ) 

jest tu ----->>>> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e1/opis/all_patches_nfo.txt

sama lista tutaj : 

```

patch-2.6.9-rc3-bk5.bz2

2.6.9-rc3_to_staircase8.C.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.6.diff

schedrange.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc3.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-netdev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-hack-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers.patch

update-cfq-v2-scheduler-patch.patch

cfq-v2-pin-cfq_data-from-io_context.patch

return-einval-on-elevator_store-failure.patch

a-simple-fifo-implementation.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

disk-stats-preempt-safety.patch

dont-export-blkdev_open-and-def_blk_ops.patch

fix-dcache-lookup.patch

i-o-space-write-barrier.patch

ide-probe.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate-page-race-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

nx-fix-read_implies_exec-related-noexec-fs-breakage.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-pty-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ptyc.patch

fbdev-fix-framebuffer-memory-calculation-for-vesafb.patch

via82xx-fix.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

cdrom-buffer-size-fix.patch

cdrw-packet-writing-support-for-267-bk13.patch

control-pktcdvd-with-an-auxiliary-character-device.patch

dvd-rw-packet-writing-update.patch

dvdrw-support-for-267-bk13.patch

fix-setting-of-maximum-read-speed-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

packet-bio-init.patch

packet-open-comment.patch

packet-private-data.patch

packet-writing-avoid-bio-hackery.patch

packet-writing-credits.patch

packet-writing-docco.patch

packet-writing-reporting-fix.patch

simplified-request-size-handling-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

speed-up-the-cdrw-packet-writing-driver.patch

```

archiwum z ebuildiem i digestami tu : http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e1/269rc3vv_e1_ebuild.tar.bz2

jesli ktos nie uzywal jeszcze zmianialnego at runtime io schedulera to prosty zasada jest taka , majac wkomilowane wszystkie 4ry io schedulery / lub 1 statycznie , reszta jako modul . ja mam 4ry statycznie.

Zarzadzanie odbywa sie via /sys/block/_DEVICE_/queue/scheduler.

np aby zmienic io sched dla hda : 

```

Enterprise queue # cd /sys/block/hda/queue

Enterprise queue # cat scheduler

noop anticipatory deadline [cfq] 

Enterprise queue # echo deadline > scheduler

Enterprise queue # cat scheduler

noop anticipatory [deadline] cfq 

Enterprise queue # echo cfq > scheduler

Enterprise queue # cat scheduler

noop anticipatory deadline [cfq] 

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

pierwszy update  :Smile:  

```

- staircase from 8.C to 8.D

- bk from 5 to 6

- sched_iso from 2.6 to 2.7

- mapped_watermark5 & mw_oc.diff via USE="mw"

    ( from http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-rc3-bk6/ )

```

mapped watermark moze sie jednak przydac , ale na wszelki wypadek via USE.

aktualnie dostepne USE:

```

vesa_rrc    - vesa_rrc refresh rate patch with vesafb_modes.h

vesa_tn      - new vesa_tng refresh rate patch

mw            - mapped_watermark & mw_oc.diff from Con Kolivas 2.6.9-rc3-bk6
```

dokladniejszy opis -->> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e2/opis/

ebuild -->> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e2/ebuild/vve-sources/

of course sugestie , pomysly i wszystko mile widziane  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

a jak się ma ta wersja do obsługi reiser4?

----------

## fallow

 *raku wrote:*   

> a jak się ma ta wersja do obsługi reiser4?

 

w tej chwili nie ma supprotu reiser4 , dorobie jutro ( piatek )  z rana  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

jak znajde chwilke to wyprobuje [choc do tego czasu, pewnie zrobicie 269stable...]

mam tylko uwage, czy aby sie nie rozpraszacie robiac 2 galezie jader?

----------

## _troll_

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> mam tylko uwage, czy aby sie nie rozpraszacie robiac 2 galezie jader?

 

wiekszosc z tego co teraz fallow wprowadza testowo do tych wersji znajdzie sie juz niedlugo w 2.6.9-stable.

osobiscie uwazam, ze dobrze iz testy co ciekawszych propozycji dla nadchodzacego 2.6.9 (jak np. voluntary-pre...) sa dokonywane teraz - dzieki temu latwiej bedzie podjac decyzje co dolaczymy a co nie  :Smile: 

PS. Zespol najmniejszy juz nie jest, a grono jest otwarte na propozycje i pomysly - lubimy sie 'bawic' (nazwijmy to tak  :Wink:  ). Jednakowoz to co robi fallow (wg powyzszego co napisalem) nie uwazam za druga galaz naszego vivida; druga bedzie serwerowy zestaw patchy na jajeczko (ale to jeszcze za chwile). Takie mamy zalozenia  :Smile: )

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

ok, nowy release troche pozniej niz byc mial - z powodu problemow ze staircesami 8.E i 8.F. przy duzym obciazeniu I/O rwala mi sie np. animacja engage, myslalem ze cos "zrabalem" ale okazalo sie ze to wina Staircase 8.F i 8.E .Sprawdzalem tez na czystym rc3-bk dla pewnosci - to samo.Napisalem na ckml (juz jeden mail byl o tym) i w takim razie zostal Staircase 8.D.

 [ --- 2.6.9-rc3-vv_e3 -- ] 

zmiany wzgledem vv_e2 to : 

*  bk z 6 do 7

*  mapped_watermark & mw_oc.diff w base

    ( nie bylo z tym problemow wiec w std )

*  reiser4 z kilkoma fixami 

*  shfs 0.35 

*  bk-libata 

*  supermount-ng205

 *aktualne USE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vesa_rrc    - vesa_rrc z vesafb_modes.h
> 
> vesa_tng    - vesa_tng 
> ...

 

lista patchow z opisami : http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e3/opis/

sama lista patchow :

```

patch-2.6.9-rc3-bk7.bz2

2.6.9-rc3_to_staircase8.D.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.7.diff

schedrange.diff

mapped_watermark5.diff

mw_oc.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc3.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-netdev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-libata.patch

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff

reiser4-debug-build-fix.patch

reiser4-init-max_atom_flusers.patch

reiser4-mode-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-hack-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers.patch

update-cfq-v2-scheduler-patch.patch

cfq-v2-pin-cfq_data-from-io_context.patch

return-einval-on-elevator_store-failure.patch

shfs-0.35-2.6.8.1.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

a-simple-fifo-implementation.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

disk-stats-preempt-safety.patch

dont-export-blkdev_open-and-def_blk_ops.patch

fix-dcache-lookup.patch

i-o-space-write-barrier.patch

ide-probe.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate-page-race-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

nx-fix-read_implies_exec-related-noexec-fs-breakage.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-pty-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ptyc.patch

fbdev-fix-framebuffer-memory-calculation-for-vesafb.patch

via82xx-fix.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

cdrom-buffer-size-fix.patch

cdrw-packet-writing-support-for-267-bk13.patch

control-pktcdvd-with-an-auxiliary-character-device.patch

dvd-rw-packet-writing-update.patch

dvdrw-support-for-267-bk13.patch

fix-setting-of-maximum-read-speed-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

packet-bio-init.patch

packet-open-comment.patch

packet-private-data.patch

packet-writing-avoid-bio-hackery.patch

packet-writing-credits.patch

packet-writing-docco.patch

packet-writing-reporting-fix.patch

simplified-request-size-handling-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

speed-up-the-cdrw-packet-writing-driver.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

```

ebuild : http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e3/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r3.ebuild

of course wszelkie sugestie mile widziane,jak ktos ma ochote cos dodac odjac...niech napisze. takze uwagi w dzialaniu samego Staircase`a.mozna zawsze zdowngrejdowac go jesli cos bedzie nie tak,albo napisac na ckml by bylo wiecej opinii.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ok, po rozmowie z Con`em troche bardziej zorientowalem sie w sprawie i uznalismy z Trollem ze trzeba tez do vivida_e dodac mozliwosc downgred`u Staircase`a do wersji 8.B ktora jest oparta na dobrze dzialajacej 8.2. 

8.E bardzo tnie podczas korzystania z filesystemu. F i G to modyfikacje w ktorych jest juz lepiej ale nie tak jak by sie chcialo.dlatego poki co zostaje wersje 8.D i via USE wersja 8.B.

dorobilem tylko patch "8D_to_8B.diff" i zmodyfikowalem ebuild ktory jest pod ta sama nazwa.

doszlo :

USE="s8b" - downgrade staircase`a do 8.B

zmodyfikowany ebuild ->  http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e3/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r3.ebuild

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

A u mnie najlepiej dzialajaca wersja stara jest nadal 8.0. Wersja 8.1 dzialala co najmniej dziwnie, 8.2 i 8.A lepiej i obie bardzo podobnie, lecz interaktywnosc przy duzych obciazeniach nie byla taka, jak bym tego oczekiwal. 8.B troche byla pod tym wzgledem lepsza, ale tylko minimalnie i tez nie jestem pewien, czy to nie byl efekt placebo. Od wersji 8.C do 8.G wlacznie pojawily sie problemy z dzwiekiem w grze UT (tu minimalne) i w grze UT2003 (tu juz gorsze, bardzo utrudniajace granie).

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> A u mnie najlepiej dzialajaca wersja stara jest nadal 8.0. Wersja 8.1 dzialala co najmniej dziwnie, 8.2 i 8.A lepiej i obie bardzo podobnie, lecz interaktywnosc przy duzych obciazeniach nie byla taka, jak bym tego oczekiwal. 8.B troche byla pod tym wzgledem lepsza, ale tylko minimalnie i tez nie jestem pewien, czy to nie byl efekt placebo. Od wersji 8.C do 8.G wlacznie pojawily sie problemy z dzwiekiem w grze UT (tu minimalne) i w grze UT2003 (tu juz gorsze, bardzo utrudniajace granie).
> 
> Pozdrowki. 

 

ja nie gram w UT wiec nie operam sie na tym , ale zainstaluje do testow  :Razz: . 8.B chodzi mi tak jak 8.2 ale nie jestem z niego do konca zadowolony. D jest ok, E i F tnie przy heavy file usage - jednak dzis Con sfixowal to o czym wczoraj bylo mowione, ze nawala ...Nowy staircase`a 8.H jak dla mnie jest super poki co , lepszy niz 8.2/B/D i nie ma bledow z E i F.

Wlasnie robie nowa wersje vivid_e , dolozylem jeszcze kilka fixow i takich tam  :Smile:  , zaraz zapodam  :Smile:  jak sie diffy wygeneruja  :Smile:  i zmienilem twoj shfs patch na ta poprawiona wersje . 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Proponuje, zebys zajrzal do Con'a, gdyz przeportowal swoje latki against 2.6.9-rc3-bk9 i wypuscil tam stara 8.I. Ja jakos dzis nie mam ochoty na testy jaja, za to od poniedzialku moze zajme sie wersja serwerowa, ale to trzeba to mowic na irc-u (proponuje w niedziele lub poniedzialek o stalej porze).

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

zaraz Was walne normalnie, Ciebie i Con`a...juz wszystko bylo ztestowane i ready  :Razz:  . dobra , dokladam jeszcze 8.I via USE  :Razz: 

pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

oka,po testach nowy release  :Smile:  moze od razu do rzeczy  :Smile:  : 

 zmiany wzgledem vv_e3

- staircase update to 8.H

-  8.B , 8.D , 8.H_test1 , 8.I dostepne via USE

-  bk7 do bk8

- doszly tez patche fixujace opoznienia w vfs,fix reisera3,oraz jeden fix dostepu do ide J.Axboe 

standardowy staircase w tej wersji to 8.H

dostepne USE : 

 *USE flags wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vesa_rrc        -stara wersja vesa3 patcha  vesafb_modes.h
> 
> vesa_tng       - nowy vesa_tng refresh rate patch
> ...

 

 *Con about S.8H_test1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I wanted to requeue tasks that have been preempted to be the next to run 
> 
> instead of going to the back of the queue. I tried to do this some time 
> ...

 

IMHO polecam zaczac od Staircase`a 8i  :Wink:  od najnowszej do najstarszej jesli ktos nie bedzie zadowolny hehe  :Wink: 

opisy w http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e4/opis/

lista patchow : 

```

patch-2.6.9-rc3-bk8.bz2

2.6.9-rc3_to_staircase8.H.diff

(versions : 8.B,8.D,8.H_test1,8.I via USE)

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.7.diff

schedrange.diff

mapped_watermark5.diff

mw_oc.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc3.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-netdev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-libata.patch

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff

reiser4-debug-build-fix.patch

reiser4-init-max_atom_flusers.patch

reiser4-mode-fix.patch

reiserfs-fix-several-missing-reiserfs_write_unlock-calls.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-hack-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers.patch

update-cfq-v2-scheduler-patch.patch

cfq-v2-pin-cfq_data-from-io_context.patch

return-einval-on-elevator_store-failure.patch

shfs-0.35-2.6.8.1.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

serialize-access-to-ide-devices.patch

a-simple-fifo-implementation.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

disk-stats-preempt-safety.patch

dont-export-blkdev_open-and-def_blk_ops.patch

fix-dcache-lookup.patch

i-o-space-write-barrier.patch

ide-probe.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate-page-race-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

nx-fix-read_implies_exec-related-noexec-fs-breakage.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-pty-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ptyc.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent-fix.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

fbdev-fix-framebuffer-memory-calculation-for-vesafb.patch

via82xx-fix.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

cdrom-buffer-size-fix.patch

cdrw-packet-writing-support-for-267-bk13.patch

control-pktcdvd-with-an-auxiliary-character-device.patch

dvd-rw-packet-writing-update.patch

dvdrw-support-for-267-bk13.patch

fix-setting-of-maximum-read-speed-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

packet-bio-init.patch

packet-open-comment.patch

packet-private-data.patch

packet-writing-avoid-bio-hackery.patch

packet-writing-credits.patch

packet-writing-docco.patch

packet-writing-reporting-fix.patch

simplified-request-size-handling-in-cdrw-packet-writing.patch

speed-up-the-cdrw-packet-writing-driver.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

```

ebuild -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e4/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r4.ebuild

uwagi , ogolnie feedback mile widziany  :Razz:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

moje konto moze przestac dzialac gdzies do wtorku , wszystko jest takze na serverze Trolla  :Smile: 

opis -> http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/opis/

ebuild korzystajacy z servera Trolla: 

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r4.ebuild

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Skoro zblizamy sie do ustabilizowania serii 2.6.9, to uwazam, ze powinno sie juz powoli dodawac patch-e z wersji dla 2.6.8.1, np. czesc z base, cale ppc i gcc35, v4l2, aha i przydaloby sie wydzielic osobno reiser-a 4, co by nie trzeba go bylo dodatkowo sciagac oraz dac go do USE.

P.S. Mozesz tez dodac badram-a, ktorego przygotowalem dla 2.6.8.1-vivid.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Pepek

No i sprobowalem skorzystac z ebuildu korzystajacego z serwera _trolla_, ale to szlo jak krew z nosa (max. udalo mi sie wycisnac 8 KB/s), wiec przygotowalem mirror tej wersji na serwku, z ktorego ja wyciskam okolo 80 KB/s (moze mozna i wiecej, ale ja na moim laczu szybciej juz nie moge), a ebuild z otoczka (sumy kontrolne md5 itp.) korzystajacy z tego mirrora jest do sciagniecia tu : http://www.pepek.neostrada.pl/ebuilds/vve-sources.tar.bz2

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

80kb/s ...wow 

dzieki Pepek  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

co do planow : obgadamy wszystko na ircu jak to ostanio robimy , jak ktos takze ma ochote , zapraszamy na irc, pore ustalimy wspolnie na forum jeszcze .

PS. Staircase 8.i myka pieknie , jestem zadowolny.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## jackie

Zainstalowalem vv_e3 i na razie wyglada ze mam problem z nagrywaniem plytek DVD w trybie DAO ( k3b 0.11.14/16) . Co gorsza nastepuje inicjalizacja nagrywania a pozniej zwis systemu. ( oczywiscie na 2.6.7 non problema )

----------

## fallow

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Zainstalowalem vv_e3 i na razie wyglada ze mam problem z nagrywaniem plytek DVD w trybie DAO ( k3b 0.11.14/16) . Co gorsza nastepuje inicjalizacja nagrywania a pozniej zwis systemu. ( oczywiscie na 2.6.7 non problema )

 

sorry i dzieki za info . nie mam nagrywarki DVD , ale Troll to jutro cheknie , jesli tez bedzie zle , to wycofam wszyskie patche odnosnie cd / dvd , i powroci sie do stanu z 269-rc3 / 269-rc3/bk

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ok, zrobilem patch ktory reversuje wszystkie patche odnosnie cd i dvd z mm ktore zastosowalem.

zeby go zastosowac mozna uzyc

*  USE="fix1" przy emergowaniu

*  lub recznie sciagnac plik i w katalogu zrodel kernela wydac polecenie 

```

 # bzip2 -dc vv_e4_fix1.diff.bz2 | patch -p1

```

zmieniony ebuild jest tu http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e4/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r4.ebuild

(poki co amnesty jeszcze dziala) 

Prosba tez do Trolla,Pepka o dodanie do mirrorow tego pliku z fixem ( 48kb) http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e4/vv_e4_fix1.diff.bz2

w ebuildzie HOMEPAGE jest ustawione tak : 

```

HOMEPAGE="http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e4"

#HOMEPAGE="http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/"

#HOMEPAGE="http://www.pepek.neostrada.pl/vivid/2.6.9"

```

 takze jezel amnesty nie bedzie aktywne , mozna po prostu je zahaszowac i odhaszowac jeden z w tej chwili zahashowanych adresow  :Smile: 

ebuild jest takze tu : 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc3-r4.ebuild

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

mam malutki problem - nie zdołałem zmusić żadnego z jąder tej serii do poprawnego zabootowania. Wisi od miejsca montowania swapa. Konfig skopiowany z porzedniej konfiguracji - 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4, mogę wkleić jak będzie potrzebne. 

Czy może być  to przez używanie preempt ? (coś kiedys pisaliście, że niezbyt dobrze działa ze staircase)

----------

## Pepek

Fix na problem cd/dvd dodany do mojego mirrorka, a tu ( www.pepek.neostrada.pl/ebuilds/vve-sources.tar.bz2 ) do pobrania jest ebuild z otoczka nastawiony na korzystanie z najszybszego IMHO serwerka z listy w ebuildzie dostepnych, czyli z mojego.   :Laughing: 

 *raku wrote:*   

> Czy może być  to przez używanie preempt ? (coś kiedys pisaliście, że niezbyt dobrze działa ze staircase)

 

Nie o to chodzi, ze niezbyt dobrze dziala to ze starem, lecz przy zestawie latek Con'a (z ktorych vivid korzysta) wlaczanie preempt w jaju jest niekonieczne (zdaniem Con'a of course), gdyz nie widac praktycznie u wiekszosci osob roznicy, za to u niektorych preempt potrafi dosyc zaszkodzic. Jednakze nie bylbym pewien, czy u Ciebie to wina star+preempt, sprobuj sprawdzic na innym jaju uzywajacym star-a jako cpu schedulera.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Raku

używam nitro-sources (2.6.9-rc1-r4) - działąją OK (ale przy wyłączaniui komputera lubi się zrobić uuups (prawdopodobnie przez preempt). Używałem vivid-sources 2.6.8.1 - też działało dobrze, te same uupsy. Ale 2.6.9-rc3-vve nie chce się bootować. Konfig wziąłem z aktualnie używanego nitro. Początkowo myślałem że problemy sprawia fbsplash/vesa-tng, ale bez nich jest to samo. Wyrzucę dziś preempt i jak nie pójdzie, to spróbuję nowych nitro-sources 2.6.9-rc3.

----------

## Poe

to jak, zabieramy sie za rc4? :>

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/patch-2.6.9-rc4.bz2

 :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mam malutki problem - nie zdołałem zmusić żadnego z jąder tej serii do poprawnego zabootowania. Wisi od miejsca montowania swapa. Konfig skopiowany z porzedniej konfiguracji - 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4, mogę wkleić jak będzie potrzebne. 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

hm ,dziwne tez jest to ze oops robi sie takze w vivid 2681 podczas wylaczania. Nie chce sie bootowac czyli od razu jest jakis oops ( chodzi mi o 269-rc3 vv_e ) czy tak jak mowiles zawiesza sie przy montowaniu swappa ( zawieszia sie w momencie mountowania swappa - czli nie ma 'OK' , czy mountuje swapp i w tym momencie gdy to konczy sie sukcesem to sie zawiesza ? ) . imho najlepiej jak bys wyslal mi swoj konfig na fallow@op.pl . ale dla mnie jest to troche dziwna sprawa i nie wiem czy dojde o co chodzi  :Smile:  , ale sprobowac mozna  :Smile:  a , i czy na vanilliowym kernelu tez sie tak dzieje ? , i czy na jakims z tych ktore masz / probowales tez sie tak dzialo  :Smile: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to jak, zabieramy sie za rc4? :>
> 
> http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/patch-2.6.9-rc4.bz2
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

hehe , no mozna by  :Smile: 

Pepek , thx za mirroring  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pepek , thx za mirroring 
> 
> pozdro 

 

Btw... moge udostepnic rowniez serwer na ebuildy/patche. tak na zas...

----------

## galimedes

fallow ja coś mam jeszcze miejsca na twój patchset więc jak coś wiesz jak mnie znaleźć   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> Pepek , thx za mirroring 
> 
> pozdro  
> ...

 

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> fallow ja coś mam jeszcze miejsca na twój patchset więc jak coś wiesz jak mnie znaleźć  

 

oka zaraz wystawie rel na rc4, wiec prosilbym abyscie podali  po prostu adresy do ebuildow korzystajacych z Waszych mirrorow  :Smile:  , dawno nie bylo meetingu na ircu , trzeba by cos ustalic , ale to moze pogadamy o tym w watku o wspolpracy jak zawsze  :Smile: 

THX & greetz

----------

## fallow

ok, nju rilejs : 269-rc4-vv_e5

 glowne zmiany wzgledem 269-rc3-vv_e4 : 

* Staircase 8.I standardowo , poniewaz dziala b.dobrze nie ma innych w USE

* rc4   :Wink: 

* usuniete wszystkie patche cd/dvd z mm ( dawniej USE fix1 ) i lista zmalala  :Very Happy: 

 *dostepne USE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesa_tng"          -  new vesa-tng patch 
> 
> "no_vesa_patch" - bez patcha vesa - reverse vesy_rrc
> ...

 

std jest  vesa_rrc wiec nie trzeba jej podawac w USE 

lista

```

2.6.9-rc3_to_staircase8.I.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.7.diff

schedrange.diff

mapped_watermark.diff

mw_oc.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc.patch

vesa_rrc.patch 

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-netdev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-libata.patch

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff

reiser4-debug-build-fix.patch

reiser4-init-max_atom_flusers.patch

reiser4-mode-fix.patch

reiserfs-fix-several-missing-reiserfs_write_unlock-calls.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-hack-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers.patch

update-cfq-v2-scheduler-patch.patch

cfq-v2-pin-cfq_data-from-io_context.patch

return-einval-on-elevator_store-failure.patch

shfs-0.35-2.6.8.1.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

serialize-access-to-ide-devices.patch

a-simple-fifo-implementation.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

disk-stats-preempt-safety.patch

dont-export-blkdev_open-and-def_blk_ops.patch

fix-dcache-lookup.patch

i-o-space-write-barrier.patch

ide-probe.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate-page-race-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

nx-fix-read_implies_exec-related-noexec-fs-breakage.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-pty-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ptyc.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent-fix.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

fbdev-fix-framebuffer-memory-calculation-for-vesafb.patch

via82xx-fix.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

```

 [EDIT] jak by ktos zapytal dlaczego nie ma nowszego mappaed_watermark6 a jest 5  ?  -> bo mapped_watermark6 to po prostu mapped_watermark5 razem z mw_oc.diff , a to juz mamy  :Smile: 

ebuild : http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e5/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r5.ebuild

ok, to wsio  :Smile: 

sugestie ,uwagi , pomoc,wspolpraca mile widziane  :Smile: 

hm,dla mnie 1sza w nocy to juz za pozno, ide spac , d`noc  :Smile: 

ps.mirrory , tego .....wiecie..dzieki  :Smile: 

greetz.

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ps.mirrory , tego .....wiecie..dzieki  

 

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r5.ebuild

nienajszybszy, ale dziala  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Oj chlopaki, a digesty to zjedzone ? Nieladnie tak podawac same ebuildy, ja tam zawsze daje z digestami. Oto sznurek do najnowszego ebuilda z otoczka korzystajacego z mojego (dzialajacego i najszybszego z obecnie dostepnych) mirrora : http://www.pepek.neostrada.pl/ebuilds/vve-sources.tar.bz2

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

"dzieki Chopy"  :Wink: 

dobra od nastepnego razu bedzie z digestami  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Witam 

Późno ale jest już na mirrorze

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vve/vve-sources.tar.bz2

z digest i poprawiony eduild   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ok , tym razem release oparte w calosci na mm  :Smile: 

czemu ?,  imho ostatnie mm , nadaje sie do normalnego uzytkowania , kilka fixow i jest good  :Smile:  , no i jesli ktos sie skusi to bedzie mial dostep do wiele ficzerow niedostepnych normalnie w rc/stable jak chocby kexec czy voluntary_preemping Ingo Molnara  :Wink: 

zmiany wzlgedem vv_e5: 

```

** of course teraz w calosci na mm wiec zniakja patche na 

    -- reiser4 bo jest w mm

    -- io modulars schedulers patch bo jest w mm

    -- wsystkie fixy z mm bo sa w mm ;) hehehe

    ++ dochodzi lirc

    ++ dochodzi Voluntary_Preemtion

    ++ configuracja odswiezania myszy,Hz kernela,oraz wybor defaultowego io schedulara bezposrednio w menu,takze zwiekszenie parametrow bootowania obslugiwanych przez kernel do 255 :) , kilka fixow mm z LKML 

   ++ BadRAM via USE 
```

 *dostepne USE flags wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  "vesa_rrc"  - stara dobra vesa_rrc
> 
>  "vesa_tng" - nowa vesa_tng
> ...

 

 ----- !!! INFO !!! -----

osobiscie nie za dobrze sprawuje mi sie voluntary preempting z zaznaczonymi sof / hard irqs wiec zrobilem tak aby standardowo voluntary byl wlaczony ale te czesci ktore dzialaly mi "nie dokonca dobrze" pozostaly wylaczone , of course mozna je wlaczyc jesli ktos chce. 

standardowo default io scheduler jest ustawiony na CFQ2 , mozna wybrac dowolny w opcjach grypy "VIVID_e features" w menuconfig.

dzieki takze dla Pepka i Paxa82 , gdyz wykorzystalem ich poprawione patche.

lista

```

[ 2.6.9-rc4-mm1-vivid_e6 ]

--Ingo`s Voluntary Preemption------------------

voluntary-preempt-2.6.9-rc4-mm1-T9

--base-----------------------------------------

2.6.9-rc4-mm1_to_staircase8.I.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.7.diff

schedrange.diff

mapped_watermark6.269r4mm1.diff.bz2 /Damouse/

--fb/gen/bootsplash----------------------------

fbsp09r8_269rc4mm1vivid.diff

--more fs`s/hardw support----------------------

shfs_good.patch  /Pepek/

supermount-ng205.diff

ir_synaptics_tpad.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

px-lirc-hotfix.patch /Pax82/

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2

--for more configurable options---------------- 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc2.patch

config_hz.diff

iosched_def_sel.diff /my trivial alternative to bootparams elevator=x/

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch /new Damouse menuconfig-name/

--LKML fixes-----------------------------------

cfq2_high_io_load_fix.diff  

acpi_fix1_np.diff

r8169_oops_fix.diff 

proc_fs_fix.diff

amd64_numa_fix.diff

cpu_hotplug_fix.diff

--via USE flags--------------------------------

BadRAM-2.6.8.1.patch

vesa_rrc.patch.bz2

vesatng_mm.patch.bz2

```

ebuild -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e6/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r6.ebuild

 jak zawsze ponysly i "feedback" mile widzany 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Od wczoraj juz jechalem na 2.6.9-rc4-mm1+voluntary, a dzisiaj po powrocie do domu planowalem sobie jeszcze dodac supermount-a, badram-a i stara 8.I, ale poniewaz wrocilem pozno, to widze, ze mnie ubiegles.  :Wink:  Ale spoko, przynajmniej sobie potestuje nowego vve.  :Smile:  A co do hard/soft irq, to z hard-em mialem problemy, ale sam soft dziala u mnie w porzadalu. Aha, tu ( http://www.pepek.neostrada.pl/ebuilds/vve-sources.tar.bz2 ) jak zwykle do pobrania ebuild z digestami korzystajacy z mojego serwerka.

P.S. A obiecales fallow, ze nastepny ebuild dasz z digestami i znow kicha.  :Wink: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

dzieki Pepek , znow zrabalem  :Smile:  ehhhh  :Smile: 

jakis meeting na # by sie przydal co by obgadac rozwoj vv_e , moze pododajesz jakies swoje ficzery ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Ano przydalby sie, przydal, tylko kiedy, jak czlowiek ostatnio ma coraz mniej czasu, a coraz wiecej rzeczy do zrobienia. A co do moich ficzerow, to co tu jeszcze dodac, he ?  :Wink:  Ubiegles mnie i zrobiles jajo dokladnie z tym, co mialem sam sobie dodac jako moje "ficzery".  :Smile:  Teraz to trzeba vivid_fs (for servers) obgadac.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

no dokaldnie , ostatnimi czasy chyba zbyt czesto robie te rilejsy i niektorzy ludzie zaczeli mi wypominac czas przeznaczony na to,poza tym uczelnia i wszystko inne  :Smile:  ale coz...my przeciez po prostu to lubimy , a mozna probowac chociaz pogodzic wszystko ze soba (looknij na moj podpis/sygnaturke hehe ) w sumie to nie wiem co tu juz dodac , tyle jest w mm , liczylem na to ze Ty (albo ktos z forumowiczow) cos wymyslisz ( wymysli )  :Razz:   :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Fakt, pedzisz z tymi relami ostatnio, ze hej.  :Smile:  A dodac by jeszcze mozna jakies rzeczy np. z love-sources (chocby ta latka, co to mozna se podac w make *config dowolne CFLAGS) lub chocby jakies fix-y z vivid-a (posprawdzac, czy na pewno sa juz poprawione w vve6, bo niektore moga nie byc), dodac latke od Con'a ulatwiajaca kompilacje driverow nvidii z tym jajem (latka nvidia-compat, pewnie sam wiesz, gdzie ja znalezc  :Smile:  ) itp., itd.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Fakt, pedzisz z tymi relami ostatnio, ze hej.  A dodac by jeszcze mozna jakies rzeczy np. z love-sources (chocby ta latka, co to mozna se podac w make *config dowolne CFLAGS) lub chocby jakies fix-y z vivid-a (posprawdzac, czy na pewno sa juz poprawione w vve6, bo niektore moga nie byc), dodac latke od Con'a ulatwiajaca kompilacje driverow nvidii z tym jajem (latka nvidia-compat, pewnie sam wiesz, gdzie ja znalezc  ) itp., itd.
> 
> Pozdrowki. 

 

na szybko : nvidia-drivers 6111-r2 z portage sie kompiluje bez problemow. ta lata to Con chyba dal dla userow nie-gentoowych , sam jej kiedys uzywalem ale kiedy do portage weszly fixy ktora 3eba bylo robic samemu juz nie nie trzeba poza emerge nvidia-kernel (~x86)  :Smile:  reszte of course do zrobienia  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

ps.moze teraz Ty zrilejszujesz ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

nowy release (269rc4vv_e7)  i update VP ( zastapilem tym postem poprzedni )

Jest Voluntary Preempt U2 

Con zrobil nowego staircase`a.zrobilem to za pomoca #ifdefow w sched.c zeby bylo milo.  :Smile:  teraz w VIVID_e features via menuconfig jest wybor defaultowego io scheda i wersji staircase`a oraz mozliwosc wybrania updeta cfq2 przy heavy io load takze z menuconfig./imho lepiej chyba bez tego ostatniego i std jest wylaczony/

zmiany w stosunku do vv_e6  

```

  - do wyboru w menuconfig Staircase 8.I oraz 8.K(ten nowszy)

  - upgrade Vol_Preempt z T9 do U2

  - wybor LKML cfq2 heavy io load fixu z menuconfig

    (wydaje mi sie ze lepiej jest go wylaczyc ) 

```

dostepne use dalej : "vesa_rrc vesa_tng badram"

ebuild -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e7/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r7.ebuild

ps.Voluntary Preempt tak jak jest std ustawiony w vivid imho daje b.dobre rezultaty , vv_e7 z nowym stairem i vp chodzi lepiej niz vv_e6  :Smile: 

Dla chetnych , piewsze how-to po polsku (bedzie ich wiecej) made by rane: 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e7/rane_fbs_howto.txt

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

No wreszcie cos moge odpowiedziec. BTW widze, ze ten watek to prawie wylacznie rozmowa fallow-a ze mna.  :Smile: 

Co do tego, abym to ja wypuszczal nowe release vve, to raczej watpliwe, bo ostatnio czasu malo i goni mnie wazny termin, wiec watpie. Ostatnio jednak troche testowalem rozne wersje jaja z roznymi patchami i podziele sie wrazeniami :

VVE5 - dziala dobrze wszystko i w ogole jest spoko. Wyniki w glxgears mam spore jak na moja karte (geforce4mx440SE z 64 MB) - ~6200 FPS.

VVE6 - dzialalo czasami dziwnie, ale pogorszyly sie wyniki w 3d (nie mierzylem dokladnie o ile, ale o sporo), z tego co wysznupalem w sieci to winne jest wlasnie voluntarypreempt

2.6.9-rc4-mm1+voluntarypreempt U1 - dzialalo podobnie do vve6, ale dopiero po wylaczeniu i softirq i hardirq

VVE6 bez voluntary T9 + voluntary U1 - troche lepiej niz to co powyzej, ale dalej cienko w 3d

VVE7 pierwsza wersja (z voluntary T9) - minimalnie lepiej niż to co powyżej, ale nedza w 3d (wyniki glxgears to okolo ~150 FPS) i niemoznosc kompilacji loop-aes (po pewnym grzebaniu w kodzie i zrobieniu malej poprawki na plik include/linux/sched.h kompilacja zakonczona sukcesem)

Na razie wiec zostaje przy vve5, ale dzis lub jutro wyprobuje najnowsze vve7

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

u mnie wyniki z VP na vv_e7 nie zmieniaja sie .na kazdym kernelu sa podobne do takich :

```

AMD1.0 + GF2GTS

8410 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1681.862 FPS

8409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1681.765 FPS

8409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1681.697 FPS

8419 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1683.732 FPS

8411 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.200 FPS

```

wyniki w okolicy 1700 mam na kazdym 2.6, na mm , na nie mm , z nicksem ze stairem z spa, z Voluntary Preemp, z composite i bez .

moze problem z konfiguracja , also wlaczone soft/hard irqs preempt ( ja mam wylaczone jak pisalem u mnie sa problemy przez to )

faktycznie wiekszosc postow to Ty i ja.hmmm.jest w oogle sens to dalej robic ?  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

No na razie to robisz tylko chyba dla nas dwojga.  :Smile:  Jesli jednak sie myle i uzywa jakiejkolwiek wersji vve-sources takze ktos inny, to niech sie tu odezwie.

Co do moich problemow z 3d, to sam nie wiem o co chodzi, ale jest tak jak napisalem. Konfiguracyjny problem to raczej nie jest, mam ten sam config co w jaju vve5, na ktorym tych problemow nie bylo, tylko wprowadzone minimalne zmiany, a soft/hard irq mam wylaczone. Sam sie zastanawiam, co moze byc powodem.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Pepek

No i makabra, okazuje sie, ze jesli biore tylko kilka latek z mm-a, to wyniki 3d w glxgears na tym jaju dalej kiepskie. Pytanko do Ciebie fallow : Gdy kompilujesz jajo z mm, to wlaczasz opcje /dev/agpgart, czy zostawiasz ja wylaczona ?

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

witam chlopcy  :Wink: 

czas pomyslec o przenosinach naszych 'zabawek' na 2.6.9, ktore powinno za chwile ujrzec swiatlo dzienne.

powiedzcie - o czym mam pomyslec przy tym, napiszcie od razu czym mozecie sie zajac i co mi zrobicie  :Wink:  i nalezaloby ustalic jakies 'rilisowanie'... 

ponadto pozostaje jeszcze kwestia vivid-server, z ktorym chwilowo nie zdazylismy... czy bawic sie w 2.6.8.1, ktore zaraz zostawimy, czy niestabilne (zapewne, ale moze to tylko moje czarne mysli) 2.6.9?

osobiscie nie jestem za calym mm.... tylko przebrane patche:

- ppc (moze byc bez ppc64 - nie mam gdzie sprawdzic, a jak juz chyba arsen stwierdzil - jestem aktualnie jedynym pepecowcem vivid'a  :Wink:  )

- amd64 - wyglada, ze dostane to w labie, wiec nie chcialbym innego kernela tam stawiac, niz nasz  :Very Happy: 

- cdreocord/cdrw/dvdrw - standard

- packet writing - osobiscie chetnie bym to zobaczyl....

- madwifi ponownie naloze, a testy zapewne milu nam zrobi  :Smile: 

wszlekie inne prozpoycje co wrzucic do jaja - prosba do userow oraz vivid-team'u.

Pozdrawiam wszytkich,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

Witam 

Jak dla mnie vivid ma być stabilne i niech takie pozostanie poczekajmy na 2.6.9 z tego co wyczytalem to wyjdzie dopiero za około 2 tygodnie a do vv_e można by dodać coś z Real Time ja prowadziłem próby patchowania vv_e mvistą ale niestety prace zawieszone za dużo różnic teraz dorwałem produkt RH i i pracuje na patchem, dziś chyba go nie zrobie ze względu na pore  :Razz: 

Jak skończe podeśle   :Wink: 

Co do wersji serwer można przyjąć sposód debiana zamrażac vivid i tylko security update plus grsecurity.

Co wy na to  :Question: 

Pozdro

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - madwifi ponownie naloze, a testy zapewne milu nam zrobi 
> 
> 

 

No ba - jasne, że przetestuję ;P

Chwilka się znajdzie to się skompiluje i bedzie test  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arach`666

a ja mam problem  :Neutral: 

```
* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:180: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:79)

kernel/intermodule.c:183: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:160)

--

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  CC      kernel/module.o

kernel/module.c: In function `who_is_doing_it':

kernel/module.c:1487: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/binfmt_aout.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_misc.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_script.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `padzero':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:113: warning: ignoring return value of `clear_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

include/asm/uaccess.h: In function `create_elf_tables':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:175: warning: ignoring return value of `__copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c:273: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `load_elf_binary':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:758: warning: ignoring return value of `clear_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `fill_psinfo':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:1226: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      drivers/video/modedb.o

  CC      drivers/video/softcursor.o

  CC      drivers/video/vesafb-tng.o

  CC      drivers/video/vesafb-thread.o

drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c: In function `vesafb_thread':

drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c:524: warning: implicit declaration of function `remap_page_range'

--

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x2ee53): In function `vesafb_thread':

: undefined reference to `remap_page_range'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Błąd 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.0.2g

```

konfig zywcem skopiowany z 2.6.8.1-vivid6 + kilka drobnych zmian ale taki blad (przynajmniej czesc dotyczaca scsi) mam na kazdych -sources majacych w sobie mm

EDIT

tylko mi nie mowcie zebym wylaczyl scso i vesa-tng

scsi mi potrzebne do aparatu cyfrowego (usb-stirage) a vesa-tng do fbsplash'a ktorym chce sie pobawic

ps

a tu jest moj konfig

----------

## fallow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Jak dla mnie vivid ma być stabilne i niech takie pozostanie poczekajmy na 2.6.9 z tego co wyczytalem to wyjdzie dopiero za około 2 tygodnie a do vv_e można by dodać coś z Real Time ja prowadziłem próby patchowania vv_e mvistą ale niestety prace zawieszone za dużo różnic teraz dorwałem produkt RH i i pracuje na patchem, dziś chyba go nie zrobie ze względu na pore 
> 
> Jak skończe podeśle  
> ...

 

ja odnosnie vv_e, ten link ktory wskazales to VP Ingo Molnara w wersji T4,pisalem o VP, ktore jest w vv_e od vv_e6,wersja w vv_e7 to U2 czyli nowsza niz T4 ktore podales w linku.

spisuje sie b.dobrze przy wylaczonym soft/hard irqs ktore u mnie nie dziala.

z reszta w postach wyzej o tym pisze  :Razz:   :Smile:  :Smile:  projekt o nazwie RTL takze testowalem , ale narazie nie zostal zrobiony w wersji dla mm, a moje porty dawaly gorsze rezultaty niz VP , ktory obecnie posiada wieksza czesc RTL

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *arach`666 wrote:*   

> a ja mam problem 
> 
> ```
> 
>   CC      kernel/intermodule.o
> ...

 

arach`666 : te bledy w intermodule.c oraz copy_from_user to normalka w mm. jest zwalona vesa_tng, nie zauwarzylem tego bo uzywam vesy_rrc.

wielkie sorry za ten blad. jak wstane i cos zjem to to poprawie by tng takze dzialala, to powyzej to ostrzezenia , ale za to to juz Andrew Morton odpowiada i nie sa grozne.

ps.fbsplash lazi z kazda vesa 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> No i makabra, okazuje sie, ze jesli biore tylko kilka latek z mm-a, to wyniki 3d w glxgears na tym jaju dalej kiepskie. Pytanko do Ciebie fallow : Gdy kompilujesz jajo z mm, to wlaczasz opcje /dev/agpgart, czy zostawiasz ja wylaczona ?
> 
> Pozdrowki. 

 

mam wylaczone , korzystam z drivera AGP Nvidii,jest lepszy i takie tam imho

```

/proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

------------------------------------------------------------------------

troll : imho to dobra rozmowa na irc  :Smile:  na forum sie nie nadaje , wiesz jak sie rozmawia postami  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

 :Embarassed:   przeoczyłem go na liście w starość trace chyba wzrok

----------

## fallow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>   przeoczyłem go na liście w starość trace chyba wzrok

 

mnie tez sie to czesto zdarza a potem mysle , co jest grane  :Razz:   :Smile:  zakladamy kolejny klub ?  :Smile:  dobra pora cos zjesc i poprawic vese_tng  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

fallow dostałeś maila ponieważ ani ty ani _troll_ nie odpowiedzieliście chodzi o mirrora   :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> fallow dostałeś maila ponieważ ani ty ani _troll_ nie odpowiedzieliście chodzi o mirrora  

 

wiem , przeczytalem dzis teraz i odpisalem , sorry , przeoczylem  (takze mam ten dar ) jesli przewijalo sie to gdzies na tym forum.  :Smile:  odpisalem .jesli o mnie chodzi to super , i wielki wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ok .

Vesa-tng juz sie kompiluje. nie chcialo mi sie dochodzic bledu wiec wzialem juz poprawiony dla mm patch z wersji pre love. nic nie zmienilo sie oprocz pliku z patchem dla vesy tng - vesatng_mm_love.patch.bz2 i nowy ebuild korzystajacy z nowego pliku 

ebuild -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e7/vve-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r7.ebuild

stary zly patch o nazwie vesatgn_mm.patch.bz2 usunalem  :Smile: 

sorki za problemy  :Smile: 

arach`666 : skompilowalem kernel na twoim configu , skompilowalo sie ,reiser4 tez dziala , ostrzezenia przy kompilacji reisera4 sa tylko odnosnie debuggingu.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> czas pomyslec o przenosinach naszych 'zabawek' na 2.6.9, ktore powinno za chwile ujrzec swiatlo dzienne.
> 
> powiedzcie - o czym mam pomyslec przy tym, napiszcie od razu czym mozecie sie zajac i co mi zrobicie  i nalezaloby ustalic jakies 'rilisowanie'... 
> 
> ponadto pozostaje jeszcze kwestia vivid-server, z ktorym chwilowo nie zdazylismy... czy bawic sie w 2.6.8.1, ktore zaraz zostawimy, czy niestabilne (zapewne, ale moze to tylko moje czarne mysli) 2.6.9?

 

No moze nie za chwile, moze za jakies dwa tygodnie ?

Co do szczegolow co ma byc i co kto robi, to trzeba to obgadac na ircu. Proponuje wymyslec jakis termin i ustalic szczegoly irc-onferencji, a na niej wszystko ustalimy. Co do mm-a, to jestem za tym, aby bylo go tylko troche, jedynie jakies fajne dodatki (typu switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers, itp.) oraz wazniejsze i takie ogolne fixy. A tak w ogole, to szykuje malego patcha-niespodzianke (jesli ktos pamieta do czego sie zobowiazalem na pierwszej wiekszej konferencji na ircu, to bedzie wiedzial o co chodzi, ale niech nie zdradza sekretu, to ma byc niespodziewajka  :Wink:  ), ale nie wiem, czy bedzie to gotowe przed 2.6.9 stable, bo czasu malutko, ale postaram sie, aby sie to znalazlo w pierwszym vivid-zie do 2.6.9.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

btw.w vv_e7 jest Voluntary Preempt U2 , Ingo zrobil U4 juz chyba ostatnie dla rc4.jesli ktos chce sobie zupdetowac do U4 to plik jest tu :

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e7/u2_to_u4.diff.bz2

of course nalezy przekopiowac do katalogu zrodel kernela i zrobic 

```

bzip2 -dc u2_to_u4.diff.bz2 | patch -p1 
```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

Pepek , zapodajmy terminy w watku o wspolpracy  :Smile: 

mysle ze co do vv_e dobrze bedzie wrocic jednak to rozwiazanie rc + wybrana czesc mm jak modular and switchable io schedulers, czesc patchow odnosie fs`ow , czesc fixow opoznien , ogolnie speed-upow , moze troche bk. mniej wiecej mysle ze cos w stylu tego co bylo od vv_e1 do vv_e5 wlasnie. no chyba ze czesc z mm dawac takze do vivid_stable , jak hmm,ale nie wiem czy wszystkim sie to spodoba...slowem ..irc

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

No irc to dobry pomysl, ale to nie dzis. Terminy ustalamy w watku tym co zwykle.  :Smile:  A co do czesci mm-a w vivid dla 2.6.9-stable, to mozna to omowic of course na irc-u, ale dobrze tez by bylo zrobic glosowanie w watku o vivid-zie na ten temat. Co do pomyslu, aby wrocic do czesciowego mm-a w vve, to zgadzam sie na to jak najbardziej. Szczegoly obgadamy na irc-u.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## cichy

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VVE5 - dziala dobrze wszystko i w ogole jest spoko. Wyniki w glxgears mam spore jak na moja karte (geforce4mx440SE z 64 MB) - ~6200 FPS.
> 
> 

 

Pepek: to nie jest jakiś "błąd w druku" ? Ta karta nie powinna tyle wyciągać. Moja GF4MX440SE DDR 64-bit taktowana 250/380 wyciąga coś w okolicach 1250 fps. Miałem przez pewien czas też gf4mx440 ddr 128-bit 275/400 i tamta karta wyciągała 1700-1800 fps. Twój wynik wygląda zbyt pięknie. Tyle to mają ludzie z gf fx5900. Mógłbyś to jeszcze raz sprawdzić?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pepek

Eh, 6000 FPS to mialem przy zaslonieciu okienka glxgears.  :Wink:  Normalnie mialem ~1600 FPS, ale teraz mi 3d nie dziala (osobny watek) i mam tylko okolo 80 FPS na kazdym jaju, na jakim probowalem.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## cichy

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Eh, 6000 FPS to mialem przy zaslonieciu okienka glxgears.  Normalnie mialem ~1600 FPS, ale teraz mi 3d nie dziala (osobny watek) i mam tylko okolo 80 FPS na kazdym jaju, na jakim probowalem.
> 
> Pozdrowki. 

 

A jaką masz dokładnie kartę?

Jeśli 3d Ci nie działa to sprawdź czy są poprawne symlinki do bibliotek nvidii. Jak sie duzo eksperymentuje z jajkami i różnymi sterownikami nvidii to czasami dowiązania do bibliotek czasami sie sypią. Niby reinstalka sterowników powinna pomóc, ale u mnie czasami bez ręcznego grzebania nie chodzi.

Nie masz tez przypadkiem włączonej synchronizacji obrazu?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Pepek

 *cichy wrote:*   

> A jaką masz dokładnie kartę?
> 
> Jeśli 3d Ci nie działa to sprawdź czy są poprawne symlinki do bibliotek nvidii. Jak sie duzo eksperymentuje z jajkami i różnymi sterownikami nvidii to czasami dowiązania do bibliotek czasami sie sypią. Niby reinstalka sterowników powinna pomóc, ale u mnie czasami bez ręcznego grzebania nie chodzi.
> 
> Nie masz tez przypadkiem włączonej synchronizacji obrazu?

 

Karte mam Geforce4MX440SE 64 MB. 3D mi niby dziala (no np. gra ut dziala, ale strasznie tnie, a jak wlacze cos prockozernego, to juz gra staje calkiem) i na glxgears mam ~80 FPS, ale tylko jak na kompie nic sie nie robi. Jak sie cos kompiluje w tle, to ten wynik spada juz do ~4 FPS. Po kazdej zmianie jaja emerguje nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx oraz robie opengl-update nvidia. A co do synchronizacji, to nie mam pojecia o co chodzi.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## cichy

```

export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0

```

Ewentualnie w nvidia-settings znajdź opcję Sync to VBlank i jesli jest włączona to ją wyłącz. U mnie 3d działa lepiej z wyłączoną tą opcją. I nie chodzi mi tu o glxgears. Zdecydowanie rzadziej przycina się np. UT2004Demo. Sprawdzałem na jajkach 2.4.24, 2.4.25, 2.4.27, 2.6.3-gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.5, 2.6.7, 2.6.7-ck6, 2.6.8.1-nitro6 i sterach 44.96, 53.36, 61.06, 61.11. Masz tą samą kartę jak ja, tak więc prawdopodobnie u Ciebie będzie tak samo.

To że UT się tnie przy dużym ociążeniu systemu nie jest niczym dziwnym. Gra ma tak duże wymagania, że włączenie czegokolwiek w tle powoduje spore przycięcia w grze. U mnie np. wystarczy włączyć xmms, żeby gierka zaczęła się ciąć. Zresztą gf4mx nie jest kartą, która w pełni wystarczy do grania w ut i nie należy wymagać od niej płynności w tej grze.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pepek

To, ze sie tnie to wlasnie dla mnie jest dziwne, bo teraz sie tnie sama z siebie, a wczesniej moglem zawsze miec w tle puszczone seti@home, mula i xmms-a i gierka chodzila plynnie przy ustawieniach na maksa. A opcje ta mam wylaczona.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

ok , next release na 2.6.10-rc1.

glowne zmiany/cele to : 

 * wybor z (menu)config 

     - cpu scheduler staircase9.0 / std O)1 z 2.6.10-rc1-bk2

 * 2.6.10-rc1-bk2 czyli io_modular_and_switchable schedulers oraz cfq2 

 * troche latek z mm + reiser4 z 2.6.9-mm1

 * fbsplash + kilka dodatkowych fs`ow i dodatkowych driverow

 * Con`owa  wersja czesci latek Ingo Molnara  z ck1.

 *USE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesa_rrc" - vesa rrc z definicjami dla 1024x768@85Hz
> 
> "vesa_tng" - nowa vesa tng
> ...

 

jest to pierwsza nasza wersja z wyborem CPU Schedulera miedzy standardowym O)1 a Staircase , mam nadzieje ze wszystko bedzie ok . Po zmianie cpu schedulera z menuconfig i przekompilowaniu jadra nalezy takze przekompilowac modul nvidii.

Istnieje takze mozliwosc wyboru defaultowego io schedulera ktroy jest ustawiony na deadline oraz fix`a z LKML ktory defaultowo jest wylaczony.

lista

```

--additional (menu)config selection------------------------

cfq_2_high_io_load_lkml1_fix.diff

default_io_scheduler_select.diff

staircase_and_o1_select.diff

--base-----------------------------------------------------

patch-2.6.10-rc1-bk2.bz2

bk-alsa.patch

2.6.9_to_staircase9.0.diff

schedbatch2.5.diff

schediso2.8.diff

schedrange.diff

269-mingo_ll.diff

--mm part--------------------------------------------------

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch

i-o-space-write-barrier.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

ipvs-deadlock-fix.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

minimal-ide-disk-updates.patch

no-buddy-bitmap-patch-revisit-for-mm-page_allocc.patch

no-buddy-bitmap-patch-revist-intro-and-includes.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-copy_page_range.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch

vmscan-total_scanned-fix.patch

vmtrunc-bug-if-page_mapped.patch

--add-ons / fs --------------------------------------------

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch

2.6.9-mm1-reiser4.diff

acerhk.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc2.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch /DaMouse/

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

px-lirc-hotfix.patch /Pax82/

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2

shfs_good.patch /Pepek/

supermount-ng207.diff

synaptics-touchpad-driver-ir.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff

--USE--

vesa_rrc | vesa_tng
```

ebuild -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e1/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc1-r1.ebuild

reszta -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vv_e1/

jak zawsze "wszystko" mile widziane

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

wlasnie emerguje/kompiluje  :Smile:  .... i zobaczymy co te cacko potrafi :]

edit:

ale zonk reiserfs4 zrobil mi taki dzynk 

```
#error "Please turn 4k stack off"
```

ale generalnie narazie jade na starym dobrym poczciwym reiserfs 

wiec, nie ma problemu (reiserfs4 off) btw. w jajach 2.6.8.1 i 2.6.9 - mozna bylo miec reiserfs4 i 4k stack - albo ja mam jakies zwidy)

edit2:

no wiec jestem  :Smile:  system teoretycznie poszedl bez stwarzania - chodz - przy bootowaniu stanelo mi na 

```
 * Loading key mappings... 
```

i dopiero "ctrl+c" pozwolilo mi poleciec dalej - ale za kare nie mam w konsoli polskiej klawiatury i reczne restartowanie tego procesu nie pomoglo  :Smile: 

ale narazie to mnie nie przeszkadza - bo i tak siedze w X'ach (fluxbox polskie krzaki ma, - biore sie do dalszych testow  :Smile: "

----------

## fallow

tak,  zostalo wprowadzone takie ograniczenie , poniewaz reiser4 "nie lubil" sie z 4kilowym stackiem.

przy reiserze4 zalecany jest 8kilowy  :Smile:  i skompiluje sie ladnie jesli 8kilowy sie ustawi.

zapraszamy  :Very Happy:  hihi

pozdro

----------

## PLum

okey narazie wszystko smiga aao - niestety w starej wersji 2.1 ale dziala (i czekam na wersie linuxowa 2.2  :Very Happy: )

ja przelaczajac sie miedzy konsolami (dokladniej mowiac miedzy Xami) - czuje chyba ze lepiej to sie zachowuje niz 2.6.8.1-vivid10 (ktorego uzywalem do tej pory  :Smile: 

takze z mojej strony - wszystko narazie dziala i jestem zadowolony - no nie liczac tego problemu z bootowaniem   :Smile: 

ale narazie jak nic nie pomoze - wylacze poprostu keymaps z bootowania i tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

nie wiem czy moze to byc spowodowane ( zawiesze nie sie przy * Loading key mappings... ) . Myslalem ze moze przez Staircase i rownolegle startowanie w conf.d/rc ale ustawilem tak i jest ok . ( kiedys byly z tym problemy ze staircasem).

postaram sie jakos powtorzyc jeszcze ten moment , ale nie wychodzi mi  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

hmm generalnie dziwne - bo problem z tym keymaps - nie wystepuje zawsze .... i to jest mega dziwne - ciekawe czym to jest powodowane ;|

----------

## fallow

tu gosc ma chyba podobny problem na 2.6.9-nitro2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1697418#1697418

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

ale mowie problem nie pojawia sie zawsze, i prawde mowiac nie wiem co go generuje - ale .... da sie z tym zyc obecnie statystyka wyglada tak

na 8 rebootow 2 wpadki z zablokowaniem - z czego raz na keymaps

a drugi raz na fontach - takze wogole kosmos - ale jaja i tak uzywam jest cacy i wogole :]

----------

## Rumil

Zmien RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP na "no" w /etc/conf.d/rc - powinno pomoc, chyba ze masz juz na "no"......

----------

## fallow

oka ,tym razem nowy vv_e na bazie 2.6.10-rc1-bk16  :Smile:  jako ze coraz wiecej fixow z mm wchodzi do rc i znacznie ulepszany jest takze O)1 pomyslalem ze milo bedzie zrobic z racji tego rilejs w pelni na O)1 dodajc do tego co juz weszlo do rc1-bk16 fixy z mm.Osobiscie jestem b.zadowolony z kierunku w jakim zmierza 2.6.10  :Smile: 

glowne cele :

- 2.6.10-rc1-bk16 z O)1 cpu schedulerem

- fbsplash , vesa_rrc/tng do wyboru z use

- reiser4 z ostatnich mm

- czesciowo latki , fixy , speed-up`y z mm

 *USE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesa_rrc"  - vesa_rrc 
> 
> "vesa_tng" - vesa tng

 

lista :

```

CPU Scheduler = Ingo`s O)1 from 2610-rc1-bk16 + part of mm patches.

default IO Scheduler = Deadline 

(selectable from menuconfig and switchable at runtime)

--base-------------------------------------------------------------

patch-2.6.10-rc1-bk16.bz2

config_hz.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.10-rc1.patch

2.6.9-oom-kill-fix.patch

shfs_good_035.patch

supermount-ng207.diff

reiser4_from_2610rc-mm

iosched_def_select.diff

lkml_high_io_load_select.diff

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2

nvidia_compat.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc2.patch

--mm part----------------------------------------------------------

add-lock_need_resched.patch

add-page-becoming-writable-notification.patch

allow-modular-ide-pnp.patch

bootmem-use-node_data.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

prio_tree-fix-prio_tree_expand-corner-c.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix-2.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit.patch

sched-active_load_balance-fixlet.patch

sched-add-cond_resched_softirq.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-get_user_pages.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-more-agressive-wake_idle.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-netstat.patch

sched-newidle-fix.patch

sched-reset-cache_hot_time.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent-fix.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

```

ebuild - > http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e2/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc1-r2.ebuild

caly katalog -> http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e2/

od tej pory juz nie amnesty  :Wink: 

of course feedback i te sprawy ( ... )  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

niestety r2, cos sie nie chce skompilowac  :Sad: 

```

    CC      drivers/char/vt_ioctl.o

    CC      fs/jbd/commit.o

  fs/jbd/commit.c: In function `journal_commit_transaction':

  fs/jbd/commit.c:544: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

  fs/jbd/commit.c:600: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

  fs/jbd/commit.c:796: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

  make[2]: *** [fs/jbd/commit.o] Błąd 1

  make[1]: *** [fs/jbd] Błąd 2

  make: *** [fs] Błąd 2 

  make: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

```

----------

## fallow

ok , naprawione 

fix znajduje sie tu - > http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e2/jbdfix1.diff.bz2

w glowny katalogu zrodel kernela by uzyc patcha nalezy wykonac 

```

bzip2 -dc jbdfix1.diff.bz2 | patch -p1 
```

lub sciagnac od nowa ebuild - dodalem do niego ten fix.

jesli ten jbd jest Ci w ogole potrzebny  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

wzasadzie nie jest  :Smile:  ale nawet jak na sile w .config wpisalem 

CONFIG_JBD=n

i zapisalem ten konfig

podczas kompilacji i tak krzyczalo ze JBD jest zle i kernel sie nie zrobi  :Neutral: 

poprablem nowego ebuild'a i jade z kompilacja (narazie idze all okey  :Very Happy: )

edit:

no i kernel poszedl nawet sie startuje i wogole jest pro ... ale jest problem

po emergu nvidia-kernel   i probie odpalenia X'ow (xorg) jedyne co widze to czarny ekran i jedyna mozliwosc podzialania na komputer to F13 (twardy reset  :Neutral: ), takze narazie ... pozostaje przy 2.6.10-rc1-vv_e1, i czekam na _e3  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

to nie wina vivid lecz rc1-bkX  :Razz:   :Smile: 

problemy sa na ostatnich bk z driverami 6629. 

na 6111 wszystko jest ok .

zeby korzystac ( nie bylo bkac-sreena ) na 6629 , na czas az pojawia sie fixy nalezy : 

1) wkompilowac oblsuge agpgart w kernel a nie poslugiwac sie agp nvidii ( wtedy jest ok ) 

2) ustawic nvagp na 0 , lecz imho zdecydowanie lepszy jest sposob 1

3) korzystac z 6111

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

ja wiedzialem ze tak bedzie ..... ja wiedzialem  :Sad: 

no trudno - to, dzis juz nie mam sily sie bawic  - ale jutro odpale nowego kernela ale za to ze starym sterem do nvidii ... i obadamy jak to smiga  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

heh A właśnie się zetknąłem z tym problemem i miałem się brać za badanie - oszczędzę troche czasu dzięki Wam. Dzięki.

----------

## fallow

next rilejs , jest juz rc2  :Smile: 

mission objectives  :Wink: 

* 2610-rc2 based

* O)1 CPU Scheduler + fixy z mm, default IO Scheduler : Deadline wybieralny z menu

* fbsplash/vesarrc/tng/

* reiser4 z ostatniego mm ze wszystkimi fixami

* sporo latek z mm  :Smile: 

 *USE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vesa_rrc = vesa rrc
> 
> vesa_tng = vesa tng
> ...

 

lista

```

2.6.10-rc2-vv_e1]

Default CPU Scheduler : O)1 + partial mm patches

Default IO Scheduler selectable from menuconfig : Deadline

--base--

2.6.10-rc2-nvidia-fix.diff

2610rc2_temp-fbsplash.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

config_hz.diff

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc2.patch

iosched_def_sel.diff

lufs.diff

shfs_good_035.patch

supermount-ng207.diff

* vesa_rrc.patch.bz2

* vesa_tng.patch.bz2

*selectable via USE flags.

--mm part--

reiser4+all fixes from latest mm ;)

sched-active_load_balance-fixlet.patch

sched-add_requeue_task.patch

sched-adjust_timeslice_granularity.patch

sched-alter_kthread_prio.patch

sched-can_migrate-exception-for-idle-cpus.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-get_user_pages.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-more-agressive-wake_idle.patch

sched-newidle-fix.patch

sched-remove_interactive_credit.patch

sched-reset-cache_hot_time.patch

sched-use-cached-current-value.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent-fix.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

add-cpu_relax-in-spin-loops-clean-up-barrier-for-269.patch

add-sysctl-interface-to-sched_domain-parameters.patch

allow-modular-ide-pnp.patch

bk-acpi.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-netdev.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

dev-mem-restriction-patch-allow-reads.patch

dev-mem-restriction-patch.patch

enhanced-i-o-accounting-data-patch.patch

enhanced-memory-accounting-data-collection-tidy.patch

enhanced-memory-accounting-data-collection.patch

ide_arch_obsolete_init-fix.patch

idle-thread-preemption-fix.patch

invalidate_inode_pages-mmap-coherency-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

mm-higher-order-watermarks-fix.patch

mm-higher-order-watermarks.patch

mm-keep-count-of-free-areas.patch

mm-restore-atomic-buffer.patch

mm-teach-kswapd-about-higher-order-areas.patch

no-buddy-bitmap-patch-revisit-for-mm-page_allocc-fix.patch

no-buddy-bitmap-patch-revisit-for-mm-page_allocc.patch

no-buddy-bitmap-patch-revist-intro-and-includes.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix-2.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit.patch

radix_tree_delete-fix.patch

readpage-vs-invalidate-fix.patch

requeue_granularity.patch

vm-routine-fixes.patch

```

ebuild -> http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e1/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r1.ebuild

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

kurcze a mialem byc dzis grzeczny i isc wczesnie spac ...  :Smile: 

zabieram sie za emergowanie :]

----------

## fallow

w anglojezycznym watku o vividzie pojawil sie glos , o problemach z vm przy probie uruchomienia Dooma 3 .

ten patch reversuje fixy mm odnosnie vm* i mm* i daje Conowskie 

```

increase_prio0_scanning.diff 

mwII.diff 
```

uzycie w katalogu vv_e1 of course : 

```

# bzip2 -dc vm_alt1.diff.bz2 | patch -p1
```

patch http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e1/vm_alt1.diff.bz2

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

nowy rlijes oparty na 2610rc2bk6

main mission objectives : 

 - powrot do  Con`s vm , rezygnajaca z fixow vm z mm

 - O)1 CPU Scheduler oraz czesc fixow z mm

 - fbsplash i  reiser4 z fixami z ostatniego mm

 - kilka dodatkowych  fs`s , wiecej opcji konfiguracji, fixy jak nvidia 

 - oraz jak zwykle mm part  :Smile: 

 *USE flags wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesa_rrc" -  vesa rrc z definicjami dla  1024x768@85Hz
> 
> "vesa_tng" -  vesa tng 

 

i list/info 

```

--bk`s------

patch-2.6.10-rc2-bk6.bz2 - vanilla bk snapshot

2.6.10-rc2-libata1-dev1.patch.bz2 

2.6.10-rc2-netdev1.patch.bz2 

bk-acpi.patch 

bk-agpgart.patch 

bk-alsa.patch 

bk-ide-dev.patch 

bk-ntfs.patch 

--base-----

add_vivid_menu.diff - dodaje takie ot menu jak nizej 

 [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock ( fixy Ingo M. sportowane przez Con`a )  

      Default IO scheduler (CFQ v2 io scheduler + updates)  --->    

*** wybieranie defaultowego io scheda zamiast elevator=x (to takze dziala)   ***  

  [ ] old ll_rw_blk version ( no high i/o load lkml fix ) 

*** zaznaczone wylacza fix high io load ktory jest juz w vanilli , niektore osoby mialy odczucia , ze tak jest lepiej ***

  [*] [page_alloc] zone->pages_lots=((zone->pages_min*6)/4)*2   

*** w page_alloc page_lots=((pages_min*6)/4)*2 jak w ostatnich  bk , lub jak w mwII *6 .nie wiem jak jest lepiej :)

  [ ] CFLAGS hacking 

*** zalatany przez Trolla patch umozliwiajacy w mily sposob skompilowanie kernela ze swoimi flagami

  [*] /proc/mm support     

*** z zestawu SKAS , link do opisu w lini ze SKAS`em

2.6.10-rc2-mingoll.diff - fixy opoznien Ingo , sportowane przez Con`a

host-skas3-2.6.9-v7.patch - SKAS patch ( http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/skas.html )

skas-update-2.6.10.patch - update do 2610rc

increase_prio0_scanning.diff + mwII.diff - Con`s vm work.                       

2610rc2fbs_temp2.diff - fbsplash 

2.6.10-rc2-nvidia-fix.diff - nvidia fix z ck 

nvidia_compat.diff - yet another nvidia fix z ck

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch - implementacje qsort z pld ( www.pld.org.pl ) 

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch - i pld xfs-qsort patch

config_hz.diff - ustawienie czestotliwosci pracy wew. zegara kernela

squashfs2.0-patch - http://distributions.linux.com/howtos/SquashFS-HOWTO/gettingready.shtml

supermount-ng208-10rc2ck2.diff - wiadomo :)

acerhk.patch - acer keyboards support

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch - fix dla nie-rootowych userow :)

cflags-selection.patch - sfixowany przez Trolla tool by w latwy sposob skompilowac kernel ze swoimi CFLAGami

chmp-r4-2.6.9.patch - configurable hid mouse polling ;)

config-nr-tty-devices.patch - ja w nazwie

daconfig-2.1.1.patch - DaMouse "next generation" of menuconfigname ;)

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch -  Pax82 lirc patch.

lufs-0.9.7-vivid.patch.bz2 - lufs poprawiony dla 2610rc2

vesa_rrc / vesa_tng selectable as usually via USE flags - http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock 

  "vesa_rrc" -  vesa rrc 

  "vesa_tng" -  tng version 

--mm part/fixes/speed-ups/clean-ups----- / info : mm notcie/changelog on www.kernel.org /

Reiser4 z ostatniego mm z fixami z owego :)

sched-active_load_balance-fixlet.patch

sched-add_requeue_task.patch

sched-adjust_timeslice_granularity.patch

sched-alter_kthread_prio.patch

sched-can_migrate-exception-for-idle-cpus.patch

sched-more-agressive-wake_idle.patch

sched-newidle-fix.patch

sched-remove_interactive_credit.patch

sched-reset-cache_hot_time.patch

sched-use-cached-current-value.patch

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX_PROCFS.patch

allow-admin-to-enable-only-some-of-the-magic-sysrq-functions.patch

dont-hide-thread_group_leader-from-grep.patch

enforce-a-gap-between-heap-and-stack.patch

hold-bkl-for-shorter-period-in-generic_shutdown_super.patch

invalidate_inode_pages-mmap-coherency-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

oss-ac97-quirk-facility.patch

possible-dcache-bug-debugging-patch.patch

ppc64-reloc_hide.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix-2.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit.patch

reiser3-cleanups.patch
```

ebuild -> http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e2/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r2.ebuild

all dir -> http://www.munet.eu.org/~fallow/vv_e2/

feedback / wspolpraca  mile widziane   :Smile: 

greetings

----------

## fallow

od tej pory wszystkie pliki vivid-sources bede trzymana na sorceforge.net , ostatni ebuild jest przerobion tak by korzystal z sf.net  :Smile:  of course info bedzie sie dalej pojawiac jak zawsze w polskiej i anglojezycznej czesci  :Smile: 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

Nie wiem dlaczego ale nie moge instalnac tego ebuilda

```
ebuild vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r2.ebuild digest
```

otrzymalem 

```
!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-kernel/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-kernel/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

----------

## quat

przy probie kompilacji 2.6.10-rc2-vv_e2 dostaje cus takiego:

```
  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_suspend':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c:901: error: structure has no member named `power_state'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_resume':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c:911: error: structure has no member named `power_state'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c:938: error: structure has no member named `power_state'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

tzn ze musze wylaczyc gdzies support do radeona?moje 'radeonowe' opcje kernela:

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

```

na standardowym jadrze (2.6.9) nie ma problemow z kompilacja. o co moze tu chodzic?

----------

## fallow

 *jey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-kernel/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc2-r2' not specified:
> 
> ...

 

hej , robisz to w zlym katalagu.

powinno byc portage_overla/sys-kernel/vve-sources/ebuild_name

jest tez how-to w dziale o polskich how-tach jak zainst. ebuild spoza portage  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *quat wrote:*   

> przy probie kompilacji 2.6.10-rc2-vv_e2 dostaje cus takiego:
> 
> ```
>   LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o
> 
> ...

 

hej.imho chyba lepiej skorzystac z konsoli na vesa_fb.

wrocilem dopiero ze szpitala , jak jutro bede mogl bardziej pisac na klaw to sie tym zajme i sfixuje ten blad  :Smile: 

sorry w kazdym razie za jego wystapienie:)

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

[EDIT]

zmienilem nazwe pliku radfb_fix1 na radfb_fix2

[/EDIT]

ok

problem z radeonfb naprawiony

 patch - http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vivid-sources/radfb_fix2.diff.bz2

--or--

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/vivid-sources/radfb_fix2.diff.bz2?download

of course w katalogu zrodel kernela : 

```

 # bzip2 -dc radfb_fix2.diff.bz2 | patch -p1 
```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

 *fallow wrote:*   

> problem z radeonfb naprawiony

 

 :Confused: 

```
  LD      drivers/usb/storage/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeon_screen_blank':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:950: error: `FB_BLANK_UNBLANK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:950: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:950: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:951: error: `FB_BLANK_NORMAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:953: error: `FB_BLANK_VSYNC_SUSPEND' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:956: error: `FB_BLANK_HSYNC_SUSPEND' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:959: error: `FB_BLANK_POWERDOWN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeon_write_mode':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:1272: error: `FB_BLANK_POWERDOWN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:1315: error: `FB_BLANK_UNBLANK' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

niestety nie chce mi sie skompilowac  :Sad: 

ps. a vesy nie uzywam bo mi nie chce zmienic rodzielczosci na 1400x1050. taka mozna w ogole uzyskac na vesie?

----------

## fallow

fuck,chyba wygenerowalem diffa nie od tego co trzeba.sorry

zrobie poprawny w najblizszym czasie

pozdro

----------

## fallow

ok. ten jest poprawany w sensie - u mnie sie kompiluje  :Smile: 

sorrki za klopoty

patch - http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vivid-sources/radfb_fix2.diff.bz2

--or--

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/vivid-sources/radfb_fix2.diff.bz2?download

pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## Rumil

Wlasnie sprobowalem vve-sources i jak narazie calkiem niezle, radeonfb dziala (po zaaplikowaniu patcha, nie sprawdzalem nawet bez patcha), ale przy starcie wyplowa mi taki cos:

```

irq 12: nobody cared!

 [<c01337ca>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c01330c9>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x70

 [<c01338f3>] note_interrupt+0xa3/0xd0

 [<c0133260>] __do_IRQ+0x160/0x180

 [<c0104bd9>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011c2b0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x90

 [<c011c336>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c0133085>] irq_exit+0x35/0x40

 [<c0104bde>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0133522>] setup_irq+0xa2/0x120

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c013376d>] request_irq+0x8d/0xc0

 [<c045fec2>] i8042_check_aux+0x32/0x170

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c0460469>] i8042_init+0x129/0x1c0

 [<c04448f4>] do_initcalls+0x54/0xd0

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c010044f>] init+0x2f/0x120

 [<c0100860>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

 [<c0100865>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

handlers:

[<c02ab8d0>] (i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0)

Disabling IRQ #12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

```

i troche pozniej:

```

irq 12: nobody cared!

 [<c01337ca>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c01330c9>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x70

 [<c01338f3>] note_interrupt+0xa3/0xd0

 [<c0133260>] __do_IRQ+0x160/0x180

 [<c0104bd9>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011c2b0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x90

 [<c011c336>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c0133085>] irq_exit+0x35/0x40

 [<c0104bde>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0133522>] setup_irq+0xa2/0x120

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c013376d>] request_irq+0x8d/0xc0

 [<c02ab7aa>] i8042_open+0x6a/0x110

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c02ab1ba>] serio_open+0x3a/0x80

 [<c02f83f1>] atkbd_connect+0x1a1/0x450

 [<c02b5322>] driver_add_attrs+0x42/0xb0

 [<c0246a97>] kobject_get+0x17/0x20

 [<c02aa32c>] serio_bind_driver+0x2c/0xa0

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c04626f2>] mousedev_init+0xb2/0xe0

 [<c02ab0bc>] serio_register_driver+0x9c/0xc0

 [<c046272f>] atkbd_init+0xf/0x20

 [<c04448f4>] do_initcalls+0x54/0xd0

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c010044f>] init+0x2f/0x120

 [<c0100860>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

 [<c0100865>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

handlers:

[<c02ab8d0>] (i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0)

Disabling IRQ #12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

irq 12: nobody cared!

 [<c01337ca>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c01330c9>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x70

 [<c01338f3>] note_interrupt+0xa3/0xd0

 [<c0133260>] __do_IRQ+0x160/0x180

 [<c0104bd9>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011c2b0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x90

 [<c011c336>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c0133085>] irq_exit+0x35/0x40

 [<c0104bde>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30

 [<c010310a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0133522>] setup_irq+0xa2/0x120

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c013376d>] request_irq+0x8d/0xc0

 [<c02ab7aa>] i8042_open+0x6a/0x110

 [<c02ab8d0>] i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c02ab1ba>] serio_open+0x3a/0x80

 [<c02f9c11>] psmouse_connect+0x101/0x310

 [<c02b5a1d>] driver_create_file+0x4d/0x60

 [<c02b5322>] driver_add_attrs+0x42/0xb0

 [<c0246a97>] kobject_get+0x17/0x20

 [<c02aa32c>] serio_bind_driver+0x2c/0xa0

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c02ab0bc>] serio_register_driver+0x9c/0xc0

 [<c046278c>] psmouse_init+0x4c/0xe0

 [<c04448f4>] do_initcalls+0x54/0xd0

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c0100420>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c010044f>] init+0x2f/0x120

 [<c0100860>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

 [<c0100865>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

handlers:

[<c02ab8d0>] (i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0)

Disabling IRQ #12

```

Dodam jeszcze ze na IRQ12 siedzi SB Live!

----------

## fallow

hm. takze mam sb live - emu10k1 i jest ok

a to nie i8042 pod 12tym irq ?

 *bug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [<c02ab8d0>] (i8042_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0) 
> 
> Disabling IRQ #12 
> ...

 

moj dmesg : 

```
dmesg | grep serio

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
```

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.10) at 0xdc00, irq 5 
```

ja mam sblive pod irq5 auto.

jesli masz troche czasu, nie wiem czy wylaczenie i8042 to good idea  :Smile:  :Smile:  , kompilowas kernel z preempt i BKL ? .moze bez tego bedzie ok, co do preempt i BKL  nie powinno byc zle , jednak czesc patchow jest z mm , choc jest to pierwszy taki przypadek bledu 

tak czy siak sorry,jednak imho trudno bedzie zlokalizowac przyczyne.

----------

## Rumil

Kompilowalem z preempt i BLK. Pobawie sie z tym pewnie wieczorem, jak wroce i dam znac, jakby cos. A tak w ogole:

```
cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    4268816          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1846          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:          3          XT-PIC  ohci1394

  4:      21106          XT-PIC  serial

  7:     182430          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:     216852          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, eth0

 11:     635641          XT-PIC  libata, ehci_hcd, radeon@pci:0000:02:00.0

 12:     389039          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, EMU10K1

 14:      66501          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:      76120          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:    4268731

ERR:        367

MIS:          0

```

```

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

 [<c02ab1ba>] serio_open+0x3a/0x80

 [<c02aa32c>] serio_bind_driver+0x2c/0xa0

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c02ab0bc>] serio_register_driver+0x9c/0xc0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

 [<c02ab1ba>] serio_open+0x3a/0x80

 [<c02aa32c>] serio_bind_driver+0x2c/0xa0

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c02aabe7>] serio_connect_port+0x37/0x150

 [<c02ab0bc>] serio_register_driver+0x9c/0xc0

```

Moze SB kluci sie z czyms co tez jest na IRQ12? Nic, pokombinuje wieczorem. A tak poza tym to kernelik dziala bardzo fajnie  :Smile: , nawet jest chyba bardziej responsywny niz 2.6.9-nitro4 , z ktorego korzystalem wczesniej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

moje : 

```

cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:     878205          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1545            XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0               XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0               XT-PIC  EMU10K1

  8:          2               XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0               XT-PIC  acpi

 10:      78135          XT-PIC  nvidia

 11:      15190          XT-PIC  eth0

 12:      46446          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      62356          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

ERR:          4

```

korzystasz z OSS czy ALSY ?  :Smile: 

 *Rumil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  A tak poza tym to kernelik dziala bardzo fajnie , nawet jest chyba bardziej responsywny niz 2.6.9-nitro4 , z ktorego korzystalem wczesniej 

 

nice.thx.  :Smile:  partial mm to dobra idea chyba  :Razz:   :Smile: 

greetings

----------

## sir_skiner

ja przepraszam za takie debilne pytanie, ale spotkalem sie ze sprzeczna opinia i chce sie upewnic czy opcja INTERNAL_FREQUENCY_SCALLING (lub podobnie) poprawia responsywnosc jajka wraz ze wzrostem czy spadkiem swojej wartosci?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fallow

sorry ale ja nie wiem o jaka opcje Ci chodzi

napisz dokladniej / konkretniej  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## fallow

ok, nowo rilejs na bazie 2610-rc3  :Smile: 

main mission objectives  :Smile:  :

 * 2.6.10-rc3 z O(1) CPU Schedulerem i fixami mm 

 * mozliwosc kontrolowania CPU Schedulera via  /proc/sys/sched (mjb)

 * fbsplash,vesa(tng/rrc) support

 * partial mm patches,partial mjb patches,partial ck fixes

 * reiser4 z ostatniego mm z fixami

 * bk drivers update i kilka dodatkow w  (menu)config 

 * kexec i crushdump z mm via USE flag="kex_cdump"

 *USE flags wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesa_rrc"      - vesa rrc z definicjami dla  1024x768@85Hz
> 
> "vesa_tng"    - wiadomo 
> ...

 

nfo ( full version - http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vivid-sources/patchlist_and_nfo.txt )

```

--current release info--

CPU Scheduler : O(1) 2.6.10-rc3 based with partial mm patches/fixes

IO Scheduler(s) : switchable at runtime,default selectable from menuconfig or bootparams

--patches--

vivid_menu_2610rc3vve1.diff

[*] Preemptible Kernel               

[*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock     

    Default IO scheduler (CFQ v2 io scheduler + updates)  --->    

//wybieranie defualtowego io scheda , elevator z bootparams dalej dziala of course

[ ] old ll_rw_blk version ( no high i/o load lkml fix ) (NEW)          

//jak w poprzedniej wersji vivid , z lub bez owego fixa jak w nazwie     

[*] [page_alloc] zone->pages_lots  = (zone->pages_min * 7) / 4; (NEW)    

//page_alloc:page_lots=((pages_min*7)/4) jak w ostanich rc/bk , lub jak  w  mwII *6 . 

[ ] CFLAGS hacking (NEW)   

//tool z love umozliwiajacy latwe wybranie flag kompilacji zfixowany przez Trolla                                               

[*] /proc/mm support (NEW)                     

[ ] 1Gb Low Memory Support (CK) (NEW)                                     

(63) Maximum tty device number (NEW)                                      

    Kernel internal timer frequency (1000)  --->                          

[ ] Configurable USB HID Mouse Polling (CHMP) (NEW)                       

                                                           

--bk`s--

netdev1.patch.bz2

libata1-dev1.patch.bz2

bk-agpgart.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

--base--

2.6.10-rc2-mingoll.diff - fixy opoznien Ingo , sportowane przez Con`a

2.6.10-rc2-nvidia-fix.diff - nvidia fix z ck

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch - implementacja qsorta 

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch - i qsort w xfs

2610rc3-fbsplash_temp.diff - fbsplash

cflags-selection.patch - stary tool z love sfixowany przez Trolla

chmp-r4-2.6.9.patch - regulowanie czulosci myszy ;)

config-nr-tty-devices.patch - jak w nazwie :)

config_hz.diff - ustawienie czestotliwosci pracy wew. zegara kernela

daconfig-2.1.1.patch - DaMouse "next generation" menuconfigname ;)

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch -  kolejny popularny fix z ck dla nierootowych userow hehe :)

acerhk.patch - acer keyboard support

gds_smbfs-dos-fix.patch - smbfs dos fix z gentoo-dev-sources

host-skas3-2.6.9-v7.patch - SKAS patches ( http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/skas.html )

skas-update-2.6.10.patch - update dla 2610rc

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch - Pax82 lirc patch.

lufs-2510rc_vivid.patch.bz2 - lufs dla  2610rc2

increase_prio0_scanning.diff + mwII.diff - vm work Con`a :) 

nvidia_compat.diff -kolejny nvidia fix z ck

squashfs2.0-patch - http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/

supermount-ng208-10rc2ck2.diff - patch umozliwiajacy automagiczne mountowanie napedod , z  ck

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff - jak w nazwie  , z ck 

--mjb partial fixes-- info http://kerneltrap.org/book/view/2242

111-ppc64_reloc_hide.txt

220-numameminfo.txt

305-aiofix2.txt

310-percpu_real_loadavg.txt

320-irqbal_fast.txt

340-numa_mem_equals.txt

380-protocol254.txt

390-slabtune.txt

410-fasync_lock_rcu.txt

480-physnode_map.txt

500-sched_tunables.txt

--mm part--

reiser4_with_fixes.diff

sched-active_load_balance-fixlet.patch

sched-add-cond_resched_softirq.patch

sched-add_requeue_task.patch

sched-adjust_timeslice_granularity.patch

sched-alter_kthread_prio.patch

sched-can_migrate-exception-for-idle-cpus.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-more-agressive-wake_idle.patch

sched-newidle-fix.patch

sched-no-need-to-recalculate-rq.patch

sched-remove_interactive_credit.patch

sched-reset-cache_hot_time.patch

sched-use-cached-current-value.patch

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX_PROCFS.patch

acpi-flush-tlb-when-pagetable-changed.patch

allow-admin-to-enable-only-some-of-the-magic-sysrq-functions.patch

assign-pkmap_base-dynamically.patch

assign_irq_vector-section-fix.patch

cancel_rearming_delayed_work.patch

cdromc-make-several-functions-static.patch

dont-hide-thread_group_leader-from-grep.patch

enforce-a-gap-between-heap-and-stack.patch

enhanced-i-o-accounting-data-patch.patch

ext3-cleanup-handling-of-aborted-transactions.patch

ext3-handle-attempted-delete-of-bitmap-blocks.patch

ext3-handle-attempted-double-delete-of-metadata.patch

ext3-use-generic_open_file-to-fix-possible-preemption-bugs.patch

file-sync-no-i_sem.patch

firestream-warnings.patch

fix-reiserfs-quota-debug-messages.patch

fork-total_forks-not-counted-under-tasklist_lock.patch

hold-bkl-for-shorter-period-in-generic_shutdown_super.patch

htree-telldir-fix.patch

ide_arch_obsolete_init-fix.patch

invalidate_inode_pages-mmap-coherency-fix.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

iosched_def_sel.diff

kmap_atomic-fallout.patch

kmap_atomic-takes-char-fix.patch

kmap_atomic-takes-char.patch

make-sure-ioremap-only-tests-valid-addresses.patch

make-sysrq-f-call-oom_kill.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

mempolicy-optimization.patch

minimal-ide-disk-updates.patch

oss-ac97-quirk-facility-fix.patch

oss-ac97-quirk-facility.patch

possible-dcache-bug-debugging-patch.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix-2.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit-fix.patch

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit.patch

rcu-eliminate-rcu_ctrlblklock.patch

rcu-eliminate-rcu_datalast_qsctr.patch

register_disk-hack-warnings.patch

register_disk-hack.patch

reiser3-cleanups.patch

reiserfs-cleaning-up-const-checks.patch

serialize-access-to-ide-devices.patch

```

ebuild , patche ,nfo & mini how-to/readme dostepne na 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources

jak zawsze wszystko mile widziane  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

jeszcze patch (autrostwa fallowa) na wywalajacy sie blad  z sysctl.c

http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vivid-sources/temp_sysctl_fix1.diff

(niedlugo powinien byc poprawiony ebuild, o ile juz nie jest)

---------------

a co do kernelka.. nie wiemtotalnie co sie dzieje - na kazdym vividzie nie mam dzwięku, mimo ze korzystam zawsze z coniga z dobrego kernelka. co jest zle? mozecie mi wylumaczyc? i na vve tym i poprzednim i na 2.6.8.1 i na 2.6.9.. uzywam ALSY

config do tego vve:

http://www.adyton.com.pl/~poe/moje/konf-2610rc3vve1

i do tego, gdzie dzwiek normalnie dziala (poe2)

http://www.adyton.com.pl/~poe/moje/konf-2681poe2

----------

## fallow

yes , juz wszystko naprawione , fix jest dostepny ,a ebuild i patch sa juz poprawione i zawieraja go  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

hmm, mnie sie nie sypalo a chyba mam bez tego fixa ... ale dziala wszystko i narazie nie mam czasu rekompilowac na nowe ...

----------

## fallow

jesli sie nie sypalo to nie ma potrzeby , ten fix to tylko literowka w sysctl.c ktora uniemozliwiala kompilacje na pewnych .configach  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

vve rulez!

Jak mowilem juz fallowowi - przenosze zabawki z vivid-sources na vve i chyba zmienimy troche nazwe:

- nowy O)1 w porownaniu do staircase'a zwyczajnie wymiata (sic!)

- mniejsze problemy przy mountowaniu zasobow samby

To dwie rzeczy, ktore znalazlem 'na starcie'.

GOOD  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

hmm  :Smile:  good  :Smile: 

od 2.6.10-rc1 wole O)1 z fixami z mm , jeszcze na 2.6.9 korzystalem ze staircase`a .

vv_e dalej jest w grupie vivid-sources ( sf.net,kern&hard ) wiec chyba nie ma potrzeby by zmieniac nazwe , no chyba ze jesli juz to mozna powrocic po prostu do vividX zamiast vv_eX,ale najwazniejsze jest przygotowywanie nowych wydan  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

A skad sie wlasciwie wziela nazwa 'vivid' ? Przyznam sie, ze mnie to intryguje  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A skad sie wlasciwie wziela nazwa 'vivid' ? Przyznam sie, ze mnie to intryguje 

 

Może z angielskiego: 

```
vivid

a,

1 jaskrawy

2 ostry

3 barwny

4 malowniczy

5 żywy

```

Z czego żywy - żwawy - szybki, barwny bo ma dużo dodatków??

Chociaż to sam autor powinien wytłumaczyć skąd się to wzięło  :Smile:  . Fallow zdradź tę tajemnicę   :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

hmmm  :Smile:  :Smile: 

to bylo tak , zastanawialem sie jaka wybrac nazwe zeby byla mila dla ucha ale zeby tez nie wiazala sie z jakims tuningiem bo nie chcialem wmawiac uzytkownikowi tego kernela,  ze jak je zainstaluje -  to stanie sie cud , albo ze to mege super hiper speedy gonzales sources , ktore zrobia rakiete z jego kompa ,albo ze sa maksymalnie tuningowane i ze nie biore odpowiedzialnosci za ich uzycie  :Smile:  nie w tym rzecz ...

wiec padlo na vivid bo fonetycznie mi sie podoba a i anglojezyczne znaczenie nie jest zle  :Smile: 

a w mojej glowie zaswital vivid dlatego , " bo kiedys byl taki jeden film .... "  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a w mojej glowie zaswital vivid dlatego , " bo kiedys byl taki jeden film .... "  

 

Mi sie kojarzy tylko z www.vivid.pl

----------

## Pepek

A ja już swego czasu wymyśliłem rekurencyjne (a'la GNU) rozwinięcie nazwy vivid :

Vivid Is Very Interactive Desktop

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Vivid Is Very Interactive Desktop

 

Dobre! Ludzie od GNU maja bzika na punkcie rekursywnych akronimow (vide samo GNU, HURD, PHP).

----------

## mirek

Pierwszy raz probuje emergowac z ebuild i jakos mi nie wychodzi

```
# ls -R /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/vivid-sources

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/vivid-sources:

2610rc3vv_e1-ebuild.tar.bz2  files

Manifest                     vve-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1.ebuild

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/vivid-sources/files:

digest-vve-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1

# emerge vivid-sources

'Calculating dependencies  !!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-kernel/vve-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1' not specified:

!!!            None

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "vivid-sources".

```

Moze mala podpowiedz?

----------

## ai

a nie powinno byc przypadkiem /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/vve-sources/  ? 

i nie #emerge vivid-sources jeno (rotfl, staropolski  :Razz: ) #emerge vve-sources

poz. ai

----------

## mirek

Dzieki, zadzialalo jak trzeba. Pozdr.

----------

## fallow

jako , ze w anglojezycznych watku padla propozycja aby wykorzystac Real Time Preemption Ingo Molnara ( ktora btw. posiada teraz leveling poziomu preemptingu !  :Smile:  ) zrobilem tez dodatkowa linie vivid bazujaca na mm ktora bedzie wydawana od czasu do czasu  :Smile: 

main mission objectives :  :Wink: 

* CPU Scheduler O(1) 2.6.10-rc3 + mm patches/fixes

* IO Scheduler zmienialny w locie i wybieralny z menuconfig , takze  CFQ2 z patchem  J.Axboe - timeslice 

* pelny  mm patchset z fixami jak   ioctl_fix  i export_symbol_gpl  

* fixy z mjb jak sched_tunebles via /proc/sys/sched

   pozwalajace na kontrole  O(1) schedulera

* fbsplash,vesa(rrc/tng) , SKAS UML ,reiser4 w mm hehe  :Smile: 

 *USE flags wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="vesa_tng"  - vesa_tng 
> 
> USE="vesa_rrc"  - vesa_rrc
> ...

 

--patches--

```

menu4.diff  

a*      Preemption Mode (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->   

a*             ( ) No Forced Preemption (Server)                       

a*             ( ) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)               

a*             (X) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)            

a*             ( ) Complete Preemption (Real-Time)                     

a*  [ ] Thread Softirqs                                                    

a*  [ ] Thread Hardirqs                                                    

a*  [ ] Old-Style Big Kernel Lock                                          

b*      Default IO scheduler (CFQ v2 + TIMESLICE update)  --->             

c*      Kernel internal timer frequency (1000)  --->                       

d*  [ ] CFLAGS hacking                                                     

----------------------------------------------------             

a* - Ingo Molnar Real Time Preemption , 4 levels of selectabe preemption "deep"

     also soft/hard threads and traditional spinlock based BKL.

     FULL info available from menuconfig.

b* - small vivid patch for select 

     default IO Scheduler instead of elevator=xxx ( also works )

c* - ck tool for setup internal kernel timer freq.

d* - old tool from love , fixed by Troll for easy kernel cflags setup.

mm info : http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.10-rc3/2.6.10-rc3-mm1/announce.txt

--RTL--

realtime-preempt-2.6.10-rc3-mm1-V0.7.33-03

--important fixes--

cfq-time-slices-11-2.6.10-rc3-mm1.bz2

ioctl_fix.diff -- http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/13/69

export_symbol_gpl_fixes.diff

2.6.10-rc2-nvidia-fix.diff

nvidia_compat.diff

reiserfs-warnings_f1.diff

--mjb patches-- http://kerneltrap.org/node/2242

220-numameminfo.txt

305-aiofix2.txt

310-percpu_real_loadavg.txt

320-irqbal_fast.txt

340-numa_mem_equals.txt

350-autoswap.txt

360-kswapd_divide_by_zero.txt

380-protocol254.txt

390-slabtune.txt

410-fasync_lock_rcu.txt

480-physnode_map.txt

500-sched_tunables.txt

--base--

fbsplash-0.9.1-2.6.10-rc3-bk6.patch

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

increase_prio0_scanning.diff

host-skas3-2.6.9-v7.patch   http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/skas.html

skas-update-2.6.10.patch

acerhk.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

lufs-0.9.7-vivid_fixed.patch.bz2

squashfs2.0-patch

supermount-ng208-10rc2ck2.diff

config_hz.diff

cflags-selection.patch

chmp-r4-2.6.9.patch

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

```

ebuild ,pelne info. -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Czyli koniec staircase w vivid?  :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

 :Smile:  -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1888273#1888273  :Wink: 

mysle aby na swieta zrobic wybor via menuconfig miedzy staircasem a O(1) , albo via plugsched ... kiedy bedzie wiecej czasu.

raz juz bylo via menuconfig jednak bylo to dosc pracochlonne ... wiec imho lepiej bedzie zastosowac plugsched.

osobiscie od 2.6.10-rcX przeszedlem calkowicie na O(1) + latki z mm . 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

zawsze pozostaje 'stara' metoda vivid'a - via USE zrobic staircase'a  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

hm, tak - w wersji non-mm to jest juz mniej pracochlonne rozwiazanie ...hm najprosciej bedzie to zrobic najpierw w wersji opartej na calym mm  :Smile: 

jeszcze by sie przydalo zeby Con zsyncowal wtedy plugsched do up-to-date mm hehe  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Poe

u mnie vvmm_e1 wykłada sie podczas odpalania systemu na nim:

```

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:

```

i stoi. nic nie robi, nic sie nie da wpisac, jedynie restart pomaga i odpalenie innego kernela.

----------

## fallow

jesli na tej samej konfiguracji kernela na kernelu nie opartym na mm nie ma tego bledu , to pewnie jest to problem zwiazany z mm. przgladalem lkml ale nie znalazlem takie bledu .

wiadomo jednak ze mm to patchset expertymentalny i pole doswiadczalne dla 2.6, mmniej unstable jest vv_e1 . choc przyznam ze w mm jest tyle ciekawych latek ze az nie da sie ich po prostu "nie brac"  :Razz:   :Smile:  albo nie wykorzystac czesciowo hehe  :Smile: 

moze przejzyj tez lkml , albo zglos swoj blad wlasnie na lkml.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

zawsze lubilem rzeczy uznawane za unstabnle czy experimental  :Smile:  co do lkmla.. cholera, troche za bardzo sie jąkam po angielsku no i ta trema... nawet nie wiem jak to to opisac.. zastanowie sie..

pozatym jak juz Ci mowilem wczesniej, i sam Ty mi mowiles, zeby sprobwac tego z mmem, bo ma wiecejpatchow dla alsy, bo u mnie ten przeklety dzwiek nei dziala pod viidem zwyklym

----------

## fallow

tak - wiecej patchow w tym wiele experymentalnych - ale i wiecej mozliwosci ze bedzie to unstable.tak czy siak ja lubie.

probowales skompilowac support alsy jako modul, nie static i zaladowac drivery via modprobe na zwyklym vividzie , ktos mowil ze  tez ma via82* i to nie jest vv-related problem .

pozdro:)

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> u mnie vvmm_e1 wykłada sie podczas odpalania systemu na nim:
> 
> ```
> 
> hda: max request size: 128KiB
> ...

 

mi też się wiesza gdzieś w okolicy wykrywania dysków (mam ich 3 sztuki). Jak wypiąłem raz kieszeń, to przeszło ten etap, ale zwiesiło się chwilę później (przy ładowaniu systemu i odpalaniu pierwszych usług)

----------

## fallow

hmmm....

w takim razie nie bedzie wiecej vividow na calkowitym mm  :Smile: 

u mnie akurat chodzi ok , ale widze se sprawia wiecej problemow niz daje pozytku , wiec - selektywne mm tak.

cheers.

----------

## Raku

zainstalowałem właśnie vve bez łat mm (tego z 4 grudnia) i to samo - wiesza się. Ale odkryłem już dlaczego !!

Wywalał się przy skryptach wywołujących hdparm. No i problemem jest opcja -c1, załączająca obsługę 32bit I/O. Sprawdziłem ręcznie - uruchomienie hdparm dla któregokolwiek z moich dysków z opcją -c1 powoduje zwis konsoli. A jeżeli na drugiej konsoli spróbuję tylko skorzystać z jakiegoś zasobu dysku który próbowałem tweakować (np. pierwsza konsola - hdparm -c1 /dev/hdc i zwis, druga konsola - cd /mnt/hdc) kolejna konsola również zawisa.

----------

## _troll_

raku - jaki masz chipset plyty glownej? producent tejze plyty? napewno ustawiles w jajku wszystko poprawnie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

via kt-266a, płyta to słynny epox 8kha+  :Wink: 

wszystko jest OK, bo konfig jest zrzucony z działającego vivid-sources-r3 (na którym pracowałem przez ostatni miesiąc czy dwa)

----------

## _troll_

Twoj chipset jest dosc popularny - malo prawdopodobne, by ktos go w jaju zwalil. Sprawdz ponownie, czy nie zrobiles jakiegos babola przy konfigurowaniu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

to nie pierwszy raz, jak mi się kernel nowy wiesza przy upgradzie. Wcześniejsze vve (2.6.9 z drzewa rc jeszcze) także się buraczyły. Wczoraj postanowiłem podrążyć trochę temat, bo się napaliłem na nowy i rewolucyjny sheduler O(1)  :Wink: .  Spróbuję stworzyć nowy konfig (od zera) i ewentualnie wkleję linka do aktualnie używanego (może ktoś coś znajdzie) - muszę tylko wrócić do domu (jeszcze 35 minut męczenia solarisów  :Wink: .

----------

## Pepek

 *raku wrote:*   

>  Wczoraj postanowiłem podrążyć trochę temat, bo się napaliłem na nowy i rewolucyjny sheduler O(1) .

 

Taki nowy to on nie jest. W jaju pojawił się już w 2.5.coś.  :Wink:  W jajach 2.6.x jest std CPU schedulerem. Ale faktycznie trzeba mu przyznać, że sprawuje się ostatnio coraz lepiej, szczególnie w wersji 2.6.10-rc3-bk + łatki Ingo z mm-a. Delikatnie mówiąc "wymiata" u mnie znacznie lepiej niż starcaise. Nareszcie żadnych przycinań w UT przy jednocześnie chodzących w tle KDE, xmule (badziewiak żre sporo procka, u mnie przy kilkunastu ściąganych plikach około 25 % na AXP 2400+), xmms i seti@home. Miodzio. A jeszcze w duecie z I/O schedulerem AS, który w 2.6.10-rc3-bk3 dostał ważną poprawkę (poprawiło to wolny zapis przy jednoczesnych odczytach), to mój desktop wreszcie wymiata.  :Very Happy:  I to mimo małej ilości RAM-u (tylko 256 MB). Dodam tylko, że na AS mam prędkości kopiowania dużych plików z partycji na partycję rzędu 25 MB/s, co dawniej graniczyło z cudem na moim dysku (80 GB, 2 MB cache, 7200 rpm).

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

taki zestaw stosujemy juz  odkad pojawilo sie 2.6.10-rc1 ( O(1) + partial/full mm ) a i we wczesniejszych vv_e takze , ostatnio czytajac linux.com.pl/forum - watek o Pepek patchsecie  zauwarzylem ze Ty w swoim ostatnim na rc3 tez  :Razz:   :Smile: 

co do I/O Schedulera to ja osobiscie preferuje Deadline zamiast Anticipatory ( AS ) . imho wazniejsze sa operacje na wielu malych plikach niz na liniowym odczycie zapisie przy duzych ( no chyba ze np. ktos ma duzo filmow, nagrywa plyty cd czesto , lub zajmuje sie obrobka audio/video lub po prostu wykorzystuje wiele ciaglych dlugich strumieni danych przy zapisie odczycie z dysku ) .

cheers  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

poprawilem literowki bo razily w oczy  :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Raku

no i się ciekawy dla mnie wątek rozwinął  :Smile: )

bo ja utknąłem na 2.6.9, kiedy to hitem był staircase i cfq.

Może taki małą ankietę zrobimy? jaki cpu i i/o sheduler jest najlepszy na desktopy? może ktoś robił jakieś testy porównawcze?

a wracając do mojego problemu z wieszającym się kernelem: tutaj jest mój konfig, którego użyłem do kompilacji. Ktoś może go przeglądnąć, ewentualnie spróbować przekompilować jądro z moimi ustawieniami? (pod athlona XP na via kt266a).  Przypomnę, że problem zaczyna się, gdy hdparmem ustawię dla któegoś z dysków -c1.

----------

## Pepek

@raku : Szybki rzut oka w Twój konfig i pierwsze co rzuciło mi się w oczy, to że masz włączoną obsługę dwóch chipsetów południowych obsługujących IDE - CMD64x i VIA82cxxx, dla Twojej płyty powinieneś wybrać tylko VIA82cxxx. Jajo z tymi dwoma wybranymi chipsetami wbudowanymi w jajo ma prawo się dziwnie zachowywać, w tym wypadku nie jestem pewien, czy w trakcie bootowania nie będzie włączany kod obsługi chipu CMD64x, co na Twoim sprzęcie może być niezbyt dobrym rozwiązaniem. Spróbuj wyłączyć CMD64x, przekompiluj jajo i sprawdź ponownie. To oczywiście może nie być to, ale tak na pierwszy rzut oka zauważyłem na razie tylko tyle.

@fallow : Tak jak mówisz AS jest lepszy do tych celów, które wymieniłeś. Ponieważ ja głównie operuję na sporej ilości sporych plików (obróbka multimediów, ale nie w czasie rzeczywistym), więc dla mnie jest "miodny".  :Wink:  Deadline-a testowałem, ale wypadł u mnie dużo gorzej.

A co do mojego patchsetu, to no cóż ... wydało się.  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  Nie chciałem się z tym tutaj zbytnio afiszować, aby nie robić konkurencji dla vivid-a, ale teraz skoro już wypłynął ten temat, to podam linka do informacji o patchsecie, tak dla zainteresowanych. Oto sznureczek : http://www.linux.com.pl/forum/index.php?t=msg&th=23270&start=0&rid=0&S=57d5890afa6b57bf97943a7570a01fc4

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

vivid bazuje glownie na watku w kernel&hardware a tam konkurencja juz jest : nitro,love,shadow,no i xx ktore chyba zapadlo w sen ziomowy , love tez ostatnio jakos przysypia z lekka  :Smile: 

ja nie mam nic przeciwko konkurencji  :Wink: 

btw. Z cmd6* rzeczywiscie sa problemy z 2.6.10-rc

cheers.

----------

## Raku

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> @raku : Szybki rzut oka w Twój konfig i pierwsze co rzuciło mi się w oczy, to że masz włączoną obsługę dwóch chipsetów południowych obsługujących IDE - CMD64x i VIA82cxxx, dla Twojej płyty powinieneś wybrać tylko VIA82cxxx. Jajo z tymi dwoma wybranymi chipsetami wbudowanymi w jajo ma prawo się dziwnie zachowywać, w tym wypadku nie jestem pewien, czy w trakcie bootowania nie będzie włączany kod obsługi chipu CMD64x, co na Twoim sprzęcie może być niezbyt dobrym rozwiązaniem. Spróbuj wyłączyć CMD64x, przekompiluj jajo i sprawdź ponownie. To oczywiście może nie być to, ale tak na pierwszy rzut oka zauważyłem na razie tylko tyle.
> 
> 

 

ok, Pepek - jest tylko malutki, drobniutki problem: moje dwa dyski 80GB podpięte są właśnie do CMD 649 (kontroler udma 100 na karcie PCI). Jak wyłączę jego obsługę w kernelu, to ciężko mi będzie ssytem zabootować  :Razz: 

via też musi być - tam jest trzeci dysk (13GB) + cd-rom +cd-rw.

no i ten zstaw chodzi już od roku bez problemu

----------

## Raku

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw. Z cmd6* rzeczywiscie sa problemy z 2.6.10-rc
> 
> cheers.

 

juro sprawdzę, czy kieszeń też mi takie jaja wyczynia (jest wpięta w kontroler na via)

----------

## Pepek

 *raku wrote:*   

> ok, Pepek - jest tylko malutki, drobniutki problem: moje dwa dyski 80GB podpięte są właśnie do CMD 649 (kontroler udma 100 na karcie PCI). Jak wyłączę jego obsługę w kernelu, to ciężko mi będzie ssytem zabootować 
> 
> via też musi być - tam jest trzeci dysk (13GB) + cd-rom +cd-rw.
> 
> no i ten zstaw chodzi już od roku bez problemu

 

Tego nie wiedziałem, nigdzie nie podałeś sprzętu oprócz MoBo.  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:  W takim razie, jeśli system wstaje z CMD 649, to to daj na stałe w jajo, a via82cxxx jako moduł, rekompiluj i odpal nowe jajo, nie ładuj modułu via i przetestuj hdparm-a. Wtedy coś już będzie wiadomo.  :Smile: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Raku

mogę takz robić - pytanie tylko: po co? (jak począwszy od 2.6.0 działało tak jak jest teraz?)

----------

## Pepek

 *raku wrote:*   

> mogę takz robić - pytanie tylko: po co? (jak począwszy od 2.6.0 działało tak jak jest teraz?)

 

W 2.6.10-rc były wprowadzane zmiany i w CMD i w via82cxxx i jestem ciekaw, które zmiany są winne sytuacji, która ma miejsce u Ciebie. Jeśli jednak Ciebie to nie ciekawi i nie jesteś zainteresowany, aby to rozwiązać, to nie rób z tym nic. Twój wybór.  :Smile: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Raku

Pepek - jestem, tylko nie mam kiedy. Żona już teraz narzeka, że za dużo czsau przy komputerze spędzam i ciągle tylko grzebię w tym systemie i grzebię :-/.

Spróbuję uruchomić hdparma dla dysku podpiętego do kontrolera na via - jak nie zwiśnie, to będzie jakaś wskazówka. Później przekompiluję jądro z via* jako modułem. CMD musi być w jądrze - za dużo roboty będzie z przepinaniem dysków.

----------

## Raku

ok - postępy w mojej sprawie - bez żadnych kombinacji. Wystarczyło sprawdzić hdparmem - dysk wpięty do kontrolera na via ma i/o 32 bitowe. tylko dyski na cmd649 sprawiają kłopoty. pozostaje więc czekać, aż chłopaki od kernela poprawią to co zepsuli :-/

----------

## fallow

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Od paru już dni mam stabilne jajeczko 2.6.10 a o nowym vividzie opatym o to jajeczko jak narazie cisza  Chętnie bym się przeżucił na nową wersje ale jednak wole pozostać przy vividzie ze względu na patche i to, że bardzo ładnie działa  
> 
> Tak więc panowie (żadnej dziewczyny nie spotkałem na forum ) kiedy możemy się spodziewać nowej wersji  
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Hej.

Vivid molgby byc juz dawno tyle ze czekam az Andrew Morton zrobi mm dla 2.6.10 bo moze pokaza sie w nim jakies nowosci.Mozna wziasc oczywiscie 2.6.10-rc3-mm1 roznice nie sa duze, nowe mm to i tak w 80% zawsze sync starej wersji,no ale poczekam jeszcze do jutro , jesli nie to zrobie na tym co jest aktualnie dostepne czyli ostatnie mm , ac , mjb , czesc ck jak zawsze i inne  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## fallow

hm, zaczelem dzis robic nowego vivida , ale prace sa w gdzies w polowie a jako ze ide do szpitala na kilka dni nie mam jak tego skonczyc , wiec nowy rilejs jak juz wroce do domu.

w tym czasie moze Troll cos wyskrobie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

btw.wszelkie pomysly mile widziane jak zawsze  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

2.6.10-mm1 juz wyszło  :Smile: 

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.10/2.6.10-mm1/announce.txt

----------

## fallow

troszke testowe wydanie , 2611-rc jest dzis jeszcze b.swieze  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 *mission objectives wrote:*   

>  :
> 
> * 2.6.11-rc1 O(1) CPU Sched z fixami mm i interface w  /proc.
> 
> * CFQ2 io sched z timeslice patch ( J.Axboe )
> ...

 

```

--patches--

vivid_menu_mm1.diff

a) [*] Preemptible Kernel (duplicated here for better visibility)            

a) [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (dup.also)                             

b) Default IO Scheduler (Deadline IO Scheduler)  --->                        

c) Selected IO Schedulers for Your kernel (dup.also)  --->                   

d) [*] Genetic Library (req.for Genetic Anticipatory)                        

d) [*]   Genetic Anticipatory I/O scheduler (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

e) [*] Support for full write io fairness (CFQ-TIMESLICE PATCH)              

f) [*] Quick Sort                                                            

f) Kernel HZ (1000 Hz)  --->                                                

f) [ ] CFLAGS hacking                                                        

f) [ ] Inotify file change notification support              

a - preemptible kernel i big kernel lock teraz juz w vanilli przeniesione do tego menu dla lepszego pogladu

b - jak zwykle wybor defaultowego io scheda z menuconfig, bootparams dziala takze

c - wybor io schedulerow do skompilowania  ( dla lepszego pogladu )   

d - anticipatory z implementacja algorytmu genetycznego i genetic lib

e - cfq 2 timeslice patch

f - implementacja quick sorta, kernel int.timer freq znany z ck,cflags hack fixed by troll,inotify z 2611-rc1-mm1 

--bk--

2.6.11-rc1-bk2

bk-acpi-revert-20041210.patch 

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-input.patch

bk-netdev.patch - orinoco & hostap here

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-usb.patch

bk-xfs.patch

--base--

nvidia_6111-6629_compat2.diff

acerhk.patch

cflags-selection.patch

cfq-time-slices-20.bz2

chmp-r4-2.6.9.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

fbsplash-0.9.1-2.6.10-rc3-bk6.patch

genetic-as-sched.patch

genetic-io-sched.patch

genetic-lib-gl1.patch

linux-2.6.9-smbfs.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.10-morph6.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

supermount-ng208-10ck1.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc2.patch

016-cs461x_gameport.patch

030-moxa_user_copy_checking.patch

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

--mjb--

200-config_hz.txt

320-irqbal_fast.txt

350-autoswap.txt

380-protocol254.txt

390-slabtune.txt

410-fasync_lock_rcu.txt

480-physnode_map.txt

500-sched_tunables.txt

521-schedstats-tools.txt

--mm part--

reiser4-all_with_fixes_from_2611-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

uml-all-from-2.6.11-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

inotify.patch

cachefs from 2611rc1mm1 (all patches)

clear-false-pending-signal-indication-in-core-dump.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

fbcon-fix-compile-error.patch

file_tableexpand_files-code-cleanup.patch

fix-64-bit-problems-in-cachefs.patch

fix-cachefs-barrier-handling-and-other-kernel-discrepancies.patch

fix-exec-deadlock-when-ptrace-used-inside-the-thread-group.patch

fix-race-between-core-dumping-and-exec.patch

generic-irq-code-missing-export-of-probe_irq_mask.patch

ia64-acpi-build-fix.patch

ia64-config_apci_numa-fix.patch

ide-dev-build-fix.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

orphaned-pagecache-memleak-fix.patch

ppc32/64_fixes_from_mm (all patches)

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit_all_fixes.patch

radeonfb-fix-init-exit-section-usage.patch

random-poolsize-int-overflow.diff

sched-fix-preemption-race-core-i386.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-arm.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-ppc.patch

speedup-proc-pid-maps_with_all_fxies.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

```

testowy .config , ebuild , patche dostepne na sf.net 

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124916&package_id=136553&release_id=297019

lub http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources -->> 2611rc1vv_e1 package

testowalem z nvidia 6629 z ~x86 portage oraz agpgart ktorego uzywam

feedback , pomysly etc..etc. jak zawsze  :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## lysek

u mnie chodzi bardzo dobrze, testowalem:

enemy territory / nv: 6629-r1 / AGPGART z FW i SBA wlaczonym == no problem

kodowanie filmu + kompilacja glibc == no problem

doom3 /nv: 6629-r1 / AGPGART z FW i SBA wlaczonym == tez ok .

----------

## Dawid159

Skoro wszelkie uwagi to na początek taka mała, otóż użycie USE="symlink" powoduje utworzenie nie właściwego symlinka  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

czy 2.6.11 ma już poprawioną obsługę kontrolera CMD649?

próbowałem w changelogu sprawdzić, ale jakoś nie udało mi się nic na ten temat znaleźć.

2.6.10 miał też kilka dziwnych przypadłości - lubiał mi się zwiesić komputer podczas kompilacji (lub nawet po - np. xorg-6.8.1-r4 wieszał mi komputer jużp o kompilacji, w momencie instalowania)

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

co do malego bledu z symlinkiem z use,nie wiem w tej chwili gdzie lezy przyczyna,zawsze robie to recznie  :Smile: 

w changelogu nic nie znalazlem....o CMD6*

zrobilem maly update do ostatniego releas`u

nie bylem w pelni zadowolony ze swap_autotune z mjb , wiec wygenerowalem patch reversujacy ten pierwszy i aplikujacy mwII , mapped watermarks Con`a Kolivasa.

stary ebuild skasowany,nowy juz na sf.net

a nowa flaga USE to : 

```

USE="con_vm"

```

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## lysek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mwII , mapped watermarks Con`a Kolivasa.
> 
> USE="con_vm"
> ...

 

a mógłbyś wytłumacz co to daje? mówie o mvII.

i tak skompiluje i zobacze, ale wolałbym wiedzieć :Wink: 

[edit]

no więc coś nie tak jest:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `fs/xfs/support/qsort.s', wymaganego przez `fs/xfs/support/qsort.o'. Stop.
> 
> make[1]: *** [fs/xfs] Błąd 2
> ...

 

mój konfig: http://linuks.wz.cz/wklejki/VVE1

emerge --info: http://linuks.wz.cz/wklejki/info

gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

glibc-2.3.4.20041102

emergowalem z flaga con_vm.

----------

## fallow

hej u mnie na mojej i Twojej cfg xfs sie kompiluje  ( gcc 3.4.3 ) 

gcc 3.3.4 niestety nie mam .

sprobuj uzyc tego patcha : 

http://fallow.neostrada.pl/pub/xfs_1.diff.bz2

powinien on przywrocic dawna implementacje qsort w xfs.

mwII Con`a to jego implementacja "zarzadzania" swappem.

duzym plusem sa ustawienia via /proc/sys/vm

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mwII Con`a to jego implementacja "zarzadzania" swappem.
> 
> duzym plusem sa ustawienia via /proc/sys/vm

 

Co daje fajne mozliwosci, np. moj system nie korzysta ze swapa dopoki ma >=95% wolnej pamieci. Dopiero po przekroczeniu tej granicy (bardzo zadko) zaczyna swapowac. Z domyslnymi ustawieniami swapowal mi juz jak bylo zajete ~150mb.

----------

## Raku

 *raku wrote:*   

> czy 2.6.11 ma już poprawioną obsługę kontrolera CMD649?
> 
> próbowałem w changelogu sprawdzić, ale jakoś nie udało mi się nic na ten temat znaleźć.
> 
> 

 

wygląda na to że poprawili to  :Smile: 

jądro się skompilowało, działa poprawnie (póki co), a hdparm wreszcie ustawia 32bit I/O.

Mam jeszcze pytanie: rozumiem, że hitem jest teraz CPU scheduler O(1). No - działa fajnie w nowym vve. A jak to jest teraz z schedulerem i/o? Używam wciąż cfq, ale pojawiły się genetyczne algorytmy i inne cuda wianki. Co najlepiej wybrać do zastosować desktopowych?

EDIT: ewentualnie, może ktoś ma jakieś wskazówki jak podtweakować ustawienia via /proc, aby wydusić z systemu więcej ?

----------

## nelchael

 *raku wrote:*   

> Mam jeszcze pytanie: rozumiem, że hitem jest teraz CPU scheduler O(1). No - działa fajnie w nowym vve. A jak to jest teraz z schedulerem i/o? Używam wciąż cfq, ale pojawiły się genetyczne algorytmy i inne cuda wianki. Co najlepiej wybrać do zastosować desktopowych?

 

Pomimo, ze "hitem" nie jest ja korzystam z SC i CFQ  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

z hitow to w vividzie jest : 

cfq v2 z timeslice patchem i genetyczny anticipatory

deadline i noop io scheduler bez specjalnych dodatkow.

imho specyfika w kilku slowach jest taka,ale to moj subiektywny punkt widzenia  :Razz: . 

cfq v2 - jest najbardziej sprawiedliwym io schedulerem co wynika takze z jego nazwy hehe, wersje 2 zostala zbudowana na obsludze barier zapisu, charakteryzuje go to ze rownomiernie/sprawiedliwie przydziela dostep do operacji io.czyli jesli np. kopiuje sie kilka rzeczy na raz to nie uzyska sie maxymalnej wydajnosci przy kopiowaniu , a za to system nie bedzie bardzo obciazony , przy wielu kopiowaniach na raz takze dostep do operacji io powinien zostac rozlozony rownomiernie.liniowy transfer nie za dobry.

deadline - najprosciej to okreslic go tak ze jest to cos w rodzaju "staircase" wsrod io schedulerow  :Smile:  , ja korzystam z niego domyslnie , imho najwieksza wydajnosc przy wielkiej ilosci malych plikow , gorszy liniowy transfer.nie dzieli tez tak sprawiedliwie jak cfq v2 hehe  :Smile:  czesto polecany jest do zastosowan bazo-danowych.

anticipatory - domyslny io scheduler.najwiekszy liniowy transfer wiec znakomicie nadaje sie do pracy z duzymi plikami , przy malych takze radzi sobie dobrze, jest chyba najbardziej uniwersalny. no i teraz jest tez dla niego implementacja alg. genetycznego

noop - io sched ktory w zasadzie nie scheduluje dostepu do io , tylko wszystko odbywa sie " z reki" .

 :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## lysek

*bump*

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co daje fajne mozliwosci, np. moj system nie korzysta ze swapa dopoki ma >=95% wolnej pamieci. Dopiero po przekroczeniu tej granicy (bardzo zadko) zaczyna swapowac. Z domyslnymi ustawieniami swapowal mi juz jak bylo zajete ~150mb.
> 
> 

 

a mozna wiedzieć jak to ustawić?

w /proc/sys/vm/ mam tylko:

```

block_dump              dirty_ratio                laptop_mode            mapped           nr_pdflush_threads  page-cluster

dirty_background_ratio  dirty_writeback_centisecs  legacy_va_layout       max_map_count    overcommit_memory   swap_token_timeout

dirty_expire_centisecs  hardmaplimit               lower_zone_protection  min_free_kbytes  overcommit_ratio    vfs_cache_pressure

```

szukałem jakiegoś opisu ale znalazłem tylko krótkie notki nt. swapinness czego u siebie nie znalazłem.

----------

## nelchael

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cat /proc/sys/vm/mapped 

95

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

----------

## fallow

wydanie testowe , vivid powraca do zrodel dla testu czyli do staircase`a. cpu schedulerem jest wersja 10.4. 

Podobno wiele poprawek , wiec ...mozna zobaczyc co i jak  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 *Main Mission Objectives wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * CPU Scheduler : Staircase 10.4 z maly fixem z mm
> 
> * IO Scheduler(s) : Anticipatotory io scheduler,z implementacja alg.genetycznego i CFQ z timeslice patchem
> ...

 

 *roznice w stosunku do poprzedniego 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --> O(1) CPU Scheduler out ,  Staircase 10.4 iso range batch in
> 
> --> mjb sched tunables out (only for O(1))
> ...

 

```

--patches--

vivid_menu.diff

a) [*] Preemptible Kernel (duplicated here for better visibility)            

a) [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (dup.also)                             

b) Default IO Scheduler (Deadline IO Scheduler)  --->                        

c) Selected IO Schedulers for Your kernel (dup.also)  --->                   

d) [*] Genetic Library (req.for Genetic Anticipatory)                        

d) [*]   Genetic Anticipatory I/O scheduler (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

e) [*] Support for full write io fairness (CFQ-TIMESLICE PATCH)              

f) [*] Quick Sort                                                            

f) Kernel HZ (1000 Hz)  --->                                                

f) [ ] CFLAGS hacking                                                        

f) [ ] Inotify file change notification support              

a - preemptible kernel i big kernel lock teraz juz w vanilli przeniesione do tego menu dla lepszego pogladu

b - jak zwykle wybor defaultowego io scheda z menuconfig, bootparams dziala takze

c - wybor io schedulerow do skompilowania  ( dla lepszego pogladu )   

d - anticipatory z implementacja algorytmu genetycznego i genetic lib

e - cfq 2 timeslice patch

f - implementacja quick sorta, kernel int.timer freq znany z ck,cflags hack fixed by troll,inotify z 2611-rc1-mm1 

 

--bk--

2.6.11-rc1-bk2

bk-acpi-revert-20041210.patch 

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-input.patch

bk-netdev.patch - orinoco & hostap here

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-usb.patch

bk-xfs.patch

--base--

2.6.10_to_staircase10.4.diff

isobatch_ionice.diff

rt_ionice.diff

schedbatch2.7.diff

schediso2.10.diff

schedrange.diff

nvidia_6111-6629_compat2.diff

acerhk.patch

mwII.diff 

chmp-r5-FULL.patch

cflags-selection.patch

cfq-time-slices-20.bz2

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

fbsplash-0.9.1-2.6.10-rc3-bk6.patch

genetic-as-sched.patch

genetic-io-sched.patch

genetic-lib-gl1.patch

linux-2.6.9-smbfs.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.10-morph6.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

supermount-ng208-10ck1.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc2.patch

016-cs461x_gameport.patch

030-moxa_user_copy_checking.patch

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

--mjb--

200-config_hz.txt

320-irqbal_fast.txt

380-protocol254.txt

390-slabtune.txt

410-fasync_lock_rcu.txt

480-physnode_map.txt

--mm part--

reiser4-all_with_fixes_from_2611-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

uml-all-from-2.6.11-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

inotify.patch

cachefs from 2611rc1mm1 (all patches)

clear-false-pending-signal-indication-in-core-dump.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

fbcon-fix-compile-error.patch

file_tableexpand_files-code-cleanup.patch

fix-64-bit-problems-in-cachefs.patch

fix-cachefs-barrier-handling-and-other-kernel-discrepancies.patch

fix-exec-deadlock-when-ptrace-used-inside-the-thread-group.patch

fix-race-between-core-dumping-and-exec.patch

generic-irq-code-missing-export-of-probe_irq_mask.patch

ia64-acpi-build-fix.patch

ia64-config_apci_numa-fix.patch

ide-dev-build-fix.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

orphaned-pagecache-memleak-fix.patch

ppc32/64_fixes_from_mm (all patches)

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit_all_fixes.patch

radeonfb-fix-init-exit-section-usage.patch

random-poolsize-int-overflow.diff

sched-fix-preemption-race-core-i386.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-arm.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-ppc.patch

speedup-proc-pid-maps_with_all_fxies.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

and io_sched script in kernel_scr (by Genn)

```

z powodu problemow z sourceforge.net to wydanie jest rozmirrorowane na 2 servery :  

available  at the sourceforge.net -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources -> package 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e2  :Smile: 

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124916&package_id=136553&release_id=297719

mirrors : 

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e2/2611rc1vv_e2-ebuild-vivid_pl_site.tar.bz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e2/2611rc1vv_e2.diff.bz2

http://fallow.neostrada.pl/vivid/2611rc1vv_e2/2611rc1vv_e2-ebuild-temp_site.tar.bz2

http://fallow.neostrada.pl/vivid/2611rc1vv_e2/2611rc1vv_e2.diff.bz2

feedback,pomysly jak zawsze:P  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Poe

chyba znowu sf ma problemy, bo euilda nie da sie zassać. wszedzie wywala,ze nie ma takiego pliku na serwerze, i zebym wybral innego mirrora :\

----------

## fallow

zgadz sie , znow problemy z sf.net

mirrory dodane  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Poe

zmegrowalem sobie tego vivida... wiec tak, działać działa, dzwiek jest (ofkoz w modulach :\) pozatym gdy mam odpalonego xmmsa i w E np rozwijam okno, to muzyka lubi sie przyciac, to samo jest jak wywolam z traya kadu czy psi  :Neutral:  no i jeszcze cos, co mi w 2.6.10 nie daje spokoju, w grub.conf mam

```

{..}

kernel /boot/bzImage-2611rc1vve2 root=/dev/hda9 video=vesa:ywarp,mtrr vga=0x517

```

i jak odpalam, np tego kernela, to kaze mi wybrac rozdzilczosc z listy czy cos, a niezaeznie co wybiore, to rozdzialke konsoli mam 800x600 czy nawet 640x480  :Neutral:  ale gdzies o tym czytalem na forum, musze zabrac sie za poszukiwania..

----------

## fallow

byla juz o tym mowa 

std jest vesa-tng , zobacz post o vivid i framebufferze na forum 

tam jest napisane jak ustawic tryb via bootparams

co do przycinania i staircase`a

juz tyle razy bylo o tym...

uzyj schedtool`a.

cheers.

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> byla juz o tym mowa 
> 
> std jest vesa-tng , zobacz post o vivid i framebufferze na forum 
> 
> tam jest napisane jak ustawic tryb via bootparams
> ...

 

wiem, dlatego napisalem, ze abieram sie za poszukiwania tematu, bo nie pamietalem gdzie dokladnie to bylo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co do przycinania i staircase`a
> 
> juz tyle razy bylo o tym...
> ...

 

wiem wiem, mimo wszystko jest to denerwujace  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

taki urok staircase`a niektorzy lubia inni nie  :Smile: 

dlatego Staircase jest w ramach testow:)

nowy rilejs 

 *Main Mission Objectives wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * CPU Scheduler : Staircase 10.5 z maly fixem z mm
> 
> * IO Scheduler(s) : Anticipatotory io scheduler,z implementacja alg.genetycznego i CFQ z timeslice patchem
> ...

 

 *roznice w stosunku do poprzedniego 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --> Stair z 10.4 na 10.5
> 
> --> PIO_FONT error fix ( McMMC )
> ...

 

```

--patches--

vivid_menu.diff

a) [*] Preemptible Kernel (duplicated here for better visibility)            

a) [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (dup.also)                             

b) Default IO Scheduler (Deadline IO Scheduler)  --->                        

c) Selected IO Schedulers for Your kernel (dup.also)  --->                   

d) [*] Genetic Library (req.for Genetic Anticipatory)                        

d) [*]   Genetic Anticipatory I/O scheduler (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

e) [*] Support for full write io fairness (CFQ-TIMESLICE PATCH)              

f) [*] Quick Sort                                                            

f) Kernel HZ (1000 Hz)  --->                                                

f) [ ] CFLAGS hacking                                                        

f) [ ] Inotify file change notification support              

a - preemptible kernel i big kernel lock teraz juz w vanilli przeniesione do tego menu dla lepszego pogladu

b - jak zwykle wybor defaultowego io scheda z menuconfig, bootparams dziala takze

c - wybor io schedulerow do skompilowania  ( dla lepszego pogladu )   

d - anticipatory z implementacja algorytmu genetycznego i genetic lib

e - cfq 2 timeslice patch

f - implementacja quick sorta, kernel int.timer freq znany z ck,cflags hack fixed by troll,inotify z 2611-rc1-mm1 

 

--bk--

2.6.11-rc1-bk2

bk-acpi-revert-20041210.patch 

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ide-dev.patch

bk-input.patch

bk-netdev.patch - orinoco & hostap here

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-usb.patch

bk-xfs.patch

--base--

2.6.10_to_staircase10.5.diff

isobatch_ionice.diff

rt_ionice.diff

schedbatch2.7.diff

schediso2.10.diff

schedrange.diff

nvidia_6111-6629_compat2.diff

acerhk.patch

mwII.diff 

chmp-r5-FULL.patch

cflags-selection.patch

cfq-time-slices-20.bz2

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

fbsplash-0.9.1-2.6.10-rc3-bk6.patch

genetic-as-sched.patch

genetic-io-sched.patch

genetic-lib-gl1.patch

linux-2.6.9-smbfs.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.10-morph6.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

supermount-ng208-10ck1.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc2.patch

016-cs461x_gameport.patch

030-moxa_user_copy_checking.patch

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

--mjb--

200-config_hz.txt

320-irqbal_fast.txt

380-protocol254.txt

390-slabtune.txt

410-fasync_lock_rcu.txt

480-physnode_map.txt

--mm part--

reiser4-all_with_fixes_from_2611-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

uml-all-from-2.6.11-rc1-mm1 (all patches)

inotify.patch

cachefs from 2611rc1mm1 (all patches)

clear-false-pending-signal-indication-in-core-dump.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

fbcon-fix-compile-error.patch

file_tableexpand_files-code-cleanup.patch

fix-64-bit-problems-in-cachefs.patch

fix-cachefs-barrier-handling-and-other-kernel-discrepancies.patch

fix-exec-deadlock-when-ptrace-used-inside-the-thread-group.patch

fix-race-between-core-dumping-and-exec.patch

generic-irq-code-missing-export-of-probe_irq_mask.patch

ia64-acpi-build-fix.patch

ia64-config_apci_numa-fix.patch

ide-dev-build-fix.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

orphaned-pagecache-memleak-fix.patch

ppc32/64_fixes_from_mm (all patches)

provide-a-filesystem-specific-syncable-page-bit_all_fixes.patch

radeonfb-fix-init-exit-section-usage.patch

random-poolsize-int-overflow.diff

sched-fix-preemption-race-core-i386.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-arm.patch

sched-make-use-of-preempt_schedule_irq-ppc.patch

speedup-proc-pid-maps_with_all_fxies.patch

vm-pageout-throttling.patch

and io_sched script in kernel_scr (by Genn)

```

available at the sourceforge.net -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources -> package 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e3  

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124916&package_id=136553&release_id=297957

mirrors : 

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e3/2611rc1vv_e3-ebuild-vividdatpl.tar.bz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e3/2611rc1vv_e3.diff.bz2

feedback,pomysly jak zawsze:P  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> taki urok staircase`a niektorzy lubia inni nie 
> 
> dlatego Staircase jest w ramach testow:)
> 
> 

 

Nie no, staira to ja lubie, tylko ze niektore wersje szwankuja u mnie.. np jeszcze te z serii 7.x czy 6 (nie pamietam) byly nie do uzycia na moim kompie... za to serie 8.x a szczegolnie 8.0 bardzo milo wspominam, ba, nawet uzywam do tej pory na 2.6.8.1 (ktorego uzywam najczesciej  :Wink:  ), z 9.x tez raczej problemow nie mialem, ale jak widac na 10.x znow problem powraca...

----------

## fallow

u mnie na 10.4 problemy minely ( java,flash np. )  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## fallow

jesli ktos chce uzywac nowych driverow ati to tu jest ebuild z fixem http://rage3d.com forum  :Smile:  ( http://www.rage3d.net/board/showthread.php?t=33785167 )

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e3/2611rc1vv_e3-ati-ebuild.tar.bz2

buduje sie bez remap* warning 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jesli ktos chce uzywac nowych driverow ati

 

IMHO one i tak sa do %$!@^#%$. Dlaczego? A Radeon Mobility? nie ma go na liscie obslugiwanych kart, lipa...

----------

## fallow

next release  :Razz:   :Smile: 

moze tylko zmiany w stosunku do vv_e3

 *Zmianty wzgledem 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --> Staircase SCHED-ISO z 2.10 to 3
> 
> --> Realtime Linux Security Module http://www.webservertalk.com/message856515.html
> ...

 

sourceforge.net : 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources -> package 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e4 or 

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124916&package_id=136553&release_id=298315

and mirror  :Smile: 

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e4/2611rc1vv_e4-ebuild2-mirror1.tar.bz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/2611rc1vv_e4/2611rc1vv_e4.diff.bz2

pomysly etc... jak zawsze  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Poe

Fallow, pochwal sie linkiem, co mi pokazales dzis, ten po francusku :> nie wstydz sie  :Wink: 

----------

## ai

mam dosc znaczny problem z 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e4 i nvidia.  Obojetnie czy uzylem nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2 (ten z ~) czy 1.0.6629-r1 po wystartowaniu x'ow mam czarny ekran i zawiesza mi sie komp. Jedyne co dziala to ctr-alt-del. W /var/log/messages pokazuje mi sie za to cos ciekawego ale nie wiem o co chodzi  :Razz:  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 23 15:42:42 shadow nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.               
> 
> Jan 23 15:42:42 shadow ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) ->
> ...

 

nie mam pojecia naprawde o co mu lazi ;/ 

poz. ai

----------

## fallow

wow:) sorry 

[EDIT - poprawilem 2.6.10 na 2.6.11 - literowka ] 

ps.mysle ze nie ma juz sensu zaglebiac sie w 2.6.11-rc1-vv_e4 , wlasnie przymierzam sie do zrobienia (jutro) 2.6.11-rc2-vv_e1 albo 2.6.11-rc2-vvmm_e1 na mm1 , mam zamiar odchudzic troche liste patchow, czesc z nich nie jest konieczna i bedzie bardziej przejzysciej  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## nelchael

Tylko.... dlaczego na 2.6.10-rc, skoro juz jest 2.6.10 a rc to 2.6.11-rc2?

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tylko.... dlaczego na 2.6.10-rc, skoro juz jest 2.6.10 a rc to 2.6.11-rc2?

 

hehe , blad , of course zamiast 10 mialo byc 11  :Smile: 

poprawilem literowke w starym poscie .

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Aha  :Smile:  No ty chyba ze tak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

mam lekki dylemat co do nastepnej wersji

doswiadczylem zacinania sie kursora myszki podczas uzywania stairces`a 10.5 z reiserem4 . mysz staje na sekunde / dwie przy obciazajacyh operacjach i/o takich jak np. kopiowanie zrodel kernela.

Con Kolivas powiedzial ze jest to problem reisera4. jako ze jest to fs b.mocna obciazajacy system , gdzie predkosc uzyskuje sie kosztem interaktywnosci mozna pokusis sie o odnalezienie w kodzie r4 miejsc gdzie mozna by ustaiwc nizszy priorytet dla niego jednak nie jest pewien czy to rozwiaze radyklanie ten problem.

zaczalem sie tez zastanawiac nad definitywnem powrotem do r3 do czasu az r4 trafi do vanilli . myslac logicznie jest mniej plusow niz minusow korzystania z reisera4 , a roznica w szybkosci jest malo zauwarzalna , bardziej widoczna przy rownoleglych operacjach.

przycinanie myszki ma miejsce na 2.6.11-rc1 na rc2 jest lepiej ale nie dobrze w 100% , testowalem takze vanilliowy kernel ze stairem 10.5 , r4 oraz inne.

problem nie wystepuje kiedy cpu schedulerem jest O(1).

zastanwaiem sie nad baza do nastepnego releasu 

```

1. 2.6.11-rc2 + stair10.5 + inny stuff

2. 2.6.11-rc2 + O(1) z fixami mm , Real Time Preemption , moze takze z http://people.redhat.com/mingo/rt-limit-patches/ + inny stuff

3. 2.6.10 z plugsched . mozna by sportowac plugsched do 2.6.11-rc2 ale nie mam na to wystarczjacej ilosci czasu , jest to pracochlonne moim zdaniem a pewnie predzej czy pozniej zrobi to Peter Williams lub Con.

```

mysle ze opcja 2 , ew 1.

cheers.

----------

## Poe

IMHO 1 i 2 wchodzi w ogole w rachubę z wiekszym nastawieniem na 2.. alr to tak IMHO

----------

## fallow

nowe wydanie z priorytetem dla dobrze dzialajacego systemu na reiserze4 

zmiana kosmetyczna : nazwa z vv_e na vivid 

 Main Mission Objectives 

 *main mission objectives wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -->> wybor patchow dla dobrze dziajacego reisera4 
> 
> -->> powrot do Ingo O(1) CPU Scheduler zamiast Staircase (opoznienia i "ciecia" z reiserem4) z  RT_Limits patch
> ...

 

```

--vivid menu--

  Preemption Mode (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->   

   [ ] Thread Softirqs                                          

   [ ] Thread Hardirqs                                         

   [ ] Old-Style Big Kernel Lock                                

  Default io scheduler ((Genetic) Anticipatory io scheduler)  --->  

  [*] Genetic Library                                          

  [*]   Genetic Anticipatory I/O scheduler (EXPERIMENTAL)      

4 Levels of Preemption thanks to Ingo`s RTP patchset :         

  -- No Forced Preemption (Server)         

  -- Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)  

  -- Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)  

  -- Complete Preemption (Real-Time)                   

Thread Softirqs/Hardirqs std wylaczone gdyz niektorzy maja problemy kiedy sa wlaczone.

--bk-tree--

bk-acpi.patch

bk-input.patch

bk-netdev.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

bk-usb.patch

bk-xfs.patch

--base--

realtime-preempt-2.6.11-rc2-V0.7.37-01

rt-limit-2.6.11-rc2-D8

genetic-as-sched-gl3.patch

genetic-io-sched-gl3.patch

genetic-lib-gl3.patch

realtime_lsm_module.patch

scheduler_change_script (made by Genn)

--additional fs--

reiser4 from 2.6.11-rc2-mm1

reiser4_repacker_stats.patch.bz2 from CKO

reiser4_replay_stats.patch.bz2 from CKO

cachefs from 2.6.11-rc2-mm1

fuse (filesystem in userspace) from 2.6.11-rc2-mm1

lufs (fixed compilation as module)

squashfs2.0

supermount-ng208 from CK

--all other patches--

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff from CK

390-slabtune.txt from MJB

500-sched_tunables.txt from MJB 

acerhk.patch 

madwifi-cvs

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch from CK

cflags-selection.patch 

chmp-r5-FULL.patch

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

config_hz.diff from CK

configurable-delay-before-mounting-root-device.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

detect-atomic-counter-underflows.patch

fbsplash-0.9.1-r1-2.6.11-rc1-bk8.patch

fix-64-bit-problems-in-cachefs.patch

fix-cachefs-barrier-handling-and-other-kernel-discrepancies.patch

fix-race-between-the-nmi-code-and-the-cmos-clock.patch

inotify.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

mwII.diff

nvidia_6111-6629_compat2.diff

pio_font_fix1.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-2.6.11-rc1.patch

--/proc--

/proc/sys/sched - additional CPU Scheduler settings (MJB)

/proc/genetic - for genetic anticipatory IO scheduler 

/proc/sys/vm - for VM tune (mwII from CK)

```

sourceforge.net : 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources/

or : 

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124916&package_id=136520&release_id=300933

testowane na calym systemie na reiserze4 oraz nvidia-kernel 6629-r3 z portage. wczesniejsze ebuildy nie dzialaja z kernelami 2.6.11-rc2

cheers.

----------

## fallow

mysle, ze nie ma sensu dalej prowadzic tego watka na polskim forum i duplikowac ten na kernel&hardware - watek zamkniety.

powod : prawie nic sie tu nie dzieje oraz jest to duplikat wersji anglojezycznej - ten byl zalozony duzo wczesniej.

kontynuacja tu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1337010

cheers.

----------

